# Namen für Worgen



## handzumgrus (22. August 2009)

ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:

Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,

für Worginnen:

Lassie


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

Fido ._.


----------



## FakeEpix (22. August 2009)

Brutus xD


----------



## Wiesegrim (22. August 2009)

troll dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (22. August 2009)

Bodoimba


----------



## Maxugon (22. August 2009)

Kuchen


----------



## Cezza (22. August 2009)

Wolverine!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (22. August 2009)

Fluffi ^^


----------



## monkeysponkey (22. August 2009)

Bratwurst


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
und
Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr 
und 
Jacknicholson                   
und natürlich Wolfgang.


----------



## Xherano (22. August 2009)

zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil und beschwerst dich über die community...aha


----------



## Suki2000 (22. August 2009)

Nightshade,Whiteshade.Nightclaw,Fluffykin,Rex,Lykos^^

Vielen mir grad so ein obs wohl daran liegt das mein weißes Worgpet Whiteshade heisstxD


----------



## Breasa (22. August 2009)

Man nehme einen Hundenamen den kein vernünftiger Mensch seinem Hund gibt und hängt Shadow wahlweise vor oder hinter den Namen, e voilá ein Worgenname ^^


----------



## Azashar (22. August 2009)

...und weiter gehts...individuelle Namen für Worgen.

Worgen sind KEINE Hunde daher würde ich meinen Worg sicher nicht nach einem TV-Hund oder meinem eigenen Haustier benennen.
Es bleiben "Menschen" die sich lediglich in Worgen verwandeln können.
Daher ist ein ganz normaler Menschenname der simpel sein kann ganz ok.


----------



## Hishabye (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...




Hast dir aber schön Mühe gegeben alles so fein aufzuschreiben ^^ Bin stolz auf dich \o/ *keks reich*


----------



## Xherano (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil...aha



forenticker auffer hauptseite...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

hier, ich hab nen guten!

Worgi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für Goblins:

Goldgeili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Hast dir aber schön Mühe gegeben alles so fein aufzuschreiben ^^ Bin stolt auf dich \o/ *keks reich*



nö habs nur schnell ausem wow forum kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...




finde das sehr lustig das immer die, die sagen sie haben zum glück aufgehört sich aber fleißig in den wow foren tummeln!

sind halt doch neugierig was passieren wird!


----------



## Crighton (22. August 2009)

Hasso

worgen sind zwar wölfe (wolfsmenschen) und keine hunde, aber weil der hund vom wolf abstammt, würde der name auch passen


----------



## Valdos Theolos (22. August 2009)

Etwa 45% aller Worgen werden Wolverine heißen, 25% Fenris und die restlichen 30% habn nen anderen Namen^^.
Ich weiß noch nicht welchen ich nehmen werde.


----------



## Natar (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil und beschwerst dich über die community...aha



geh rizzen


----------



## Pastilo (22. August 2009)

Lykandros!


----------



## The Future (22. August 2009)

Einfach wie jeden anderen Mensch auch bennenen.


----------



## Hishabye (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö habs nur schnell ausem wow forum kopiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BOAAA DU FAKER *keks wiederwegnehm* Ich bin SOOOOO enttäuscht von dir *schnief* :_(


----------



## Vicell (22. August 2009)

Rex - Struppi...spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ehrlich bin wüsst ich keinen speziellen Namen, man nehme einen Menschen namen und es passt doch schon )


----------



## DerOberkanober (22. August 2009)

Würgi McWürg


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

tjaa hab ja auch mit 3.2 aufgehört trotzdem interessiert es mich denno was so ddemnächst passieren wird. hätte ich seid dem ich aufgehört hab nie mehr hier reingeschaut würde ich vielleicht gar nicht wissen das ich mit Cataclysm wieder anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na gut hätte es bestimtm von paar kumpels erfahren aber naja immerhin.


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

Moonworg >.<


----------



## Mirdoìl (22. August 2009)

Bettvorleger...


----------



## Karius (22. August 2009)

Wuffi?

Homolupus? Howler?

Wastl, Seppi, Fifi.

Aber besonders schön finde ich: Waldi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (22. August 2009)

Valdos schrieb:


> Etwa 45% aller Worgen werden Wolverine heißen, 25% Fenris und die restlichen 30% habn nen anderen Namen^^.
> Ich weiß noch nicht welchen ich nehmen werde.


aber hey: kann man wieder schön viel melden ;P freu mich immer, wenn unkreative dann das kotzen bekommen (natürlich müssen sie bereits bis 85 gespielt haben^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> geh rizzen



bitte?


Hishabye schrieb:


> BOAAA DU FAKER *keks wiederwegnehm* Ich bin SOOOOO enttäuscht von dir *schnief* :_(



oouuuhh... sry =/


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber schreibt nicht alle guten namen hier 
rein sonst sind die alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Moonworg >.<



genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_hab shcon 2 namen reserviert ^^ xd

Lonewolf und Blutkralle^^_


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hab shcon 2 namen reserviert ^^ xd
> 
> Lonewolf und Blutkralle^^_



Gut... reservieren ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (22. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> ...und weiter gehts...individuelle Namen für Worgen.
> 
> Worgen sind KEINE Hunde daher würde ich meinen Worg sicher nicht nach einem TV-Hund oder meinem eigenen Haustier benennen.
> Es bleiben "Menschen" die sich lediglich in Worgen verwandeln können.
> Daher ist ein ganz normaler Menschenname der simpel sein kann ganz ok.



ok, dann nenn ich ihn Franz


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_hatte langeweile xD als ich das gelesen hab
Chubaka ^^
oder fur die spoaceballs fan 

Moter halb mensch halb köter ^^_


----------



## Ca†an (22. August 2009)

Wenn sie aus Gilneas kommen einfach nach ihren damaligen König benennen. Genn Greymane


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hatte langeweile xD als ich das gelesen hab
> Chubaka ^^
> oder fur die spoaceballs fan
> 
> Moter halb mensch halb köter ^^_




...reserviert... ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Miezi!
Was sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab ja noch 2 bessere, aber die muss ich mir reservieren, wenn ich wieder zocken kann *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (22. August 2009)

Mh also wird man in zukunft bis das addon rauskommt immer mit Folgenden Beiträgen abfinden müssen :

Wann kommt das addon

Was kann das addon

Werdet ihr Goblin oder Worg Spielen

Welchen namen gebt ihr euren Goblin oder Worg 

Welche Klasse werdet ihr mit der neue Rasse Spielen

Sind die Goblins oder Worgen net Op

Warum muss es einen Tauren pala geben 

hab ich irgendwas vergessen???

ach ja 

Wieder dieser einheits brei

Fällt Blizz nichts mehr 

Warum kocht blizz die Alte Welt auf

Wer kauft sich das Addon 


Und das alles in 1000000 Form bis das Addon Rauskommt die Armen Moderatoren^^


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Mh also wird man in zukunft bis das addon rauskommt immer mit Folgenden Beiträgen abfinden müssen :
> 
> Wann kommt das addon
> 
> ...



Wer verbietet es uns ?


----------



## Subucu (22. August 2009)

Ich würd Fusshupe nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

weis wer auf wieviele Zeichen ein name begrenzt ist ? 10 8 12 ?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. August 2009)

Pelseth

name gesichert..^^

Namen sind auf 12 Buchstaben beschränkt.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Lykanthrop/ie xD so werdne die menschen genant die sich fur wolfe halten xD_


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lykanthrop/ie xD so werdne die menschen genant die sich fur wolfe halten xD_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (22. August 2009)

Oberschenkel.


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Wauwau


----------



## Talismaniac (22. August 2009)

Persil
Silomat
Fenriz
Legolaspet
Burzum
Schmarotzer


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas vergessen???


Jupp, nach "Bei Classic war alles besser" und "Bei BC war alles besser" kommt demnächst "Beim LichKing war alles besser".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Namen für Worgen?
Waldi, Wuffi, Wauzi, Hundi, Wolfi, Wolfshundi, Hundsgemeinerwolfi, Katze... oder wie nebenan schon erwähnt Worgasmus, Worganisationstalent, Worganspender, Worgelpfeife, Ichworgdichbisdublauanläufst...
Aber ich erstell mir eh keinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

KomissarRex


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_o man Ich sehe shcon schwraze zeiten fur die wow namen .

Leeroywolfi und so xD Wolfinator _


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lykanthrop/ie xD so werdne die menschen genant die sich fur wolfe halten xD_



Das is gut dan nenn ich meien Lykan oder Tito


----------



## Quantin Talentino (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Moonworg >.<


roflmao xD


----------



## Kremlin (22. August 2009)

Deffwing.


----------



## Macaveli (22. August 2009)

Bundeswehrwolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o man Ich sehe schon schwarze zeiten fur die wow namen .
> 
> Leeroywolfi und so xD Wolfinator _



Ich seh eher Schwarze Zeiten für die Gilden Namen 

only Worgen Gilden wie "101 Dalamtiner", "Die Fellknäul Förderation" oder "Wo ist mein Flohhalsband?" werden Azeroth überfluten .

edit: oder ein ganz origineler gildenname "Lykaner"


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Parr namen die mir spontan eingefahlen sind ^^

-Wolfenstein
-Frankenwolf
-Wolfinator
-Nuklearwolf xd 

edit:@ Cookie Jar Wo ist mein Flohhalsband der is nich schlecht der is sogar recht cool ^^n arena team mit dem namen mit nur worg´s xD
_


----------



## kampfsoletti (22. August 2009)

nenn ihn doch "fussel"


----------



## chaoscrash (22. August 2009)

Frostbite, oder sowas in der art.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

Ich mag:

Dieter
Klaus
Heinz
Death (sollte dieser Name schon vergeben sein auch: Déâth, Dàeth, Dêth, Deáthêr)


----------



## Maltyrion (22. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Jupp, nach "Bei Classic war alles besser" und "Bei BC war alles besser" kommt demnächst "Beim LichKing war alles besser".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn eines tages ein addon kommt (oder ein spiel total egal) bei dem man sagt in wotlk war alles besser...
puuuuh dann muss diese spiel sowas von scheiße sein das es eigentlich gar keiner mehr spielt xD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Hairy-Koter


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. August 2009)

ich hab ka wie ich den nennen soll xD
können die nicht n namens generator einbauen?


----------



## Mishua (22. August 2009)

ich würde ihn nach dem hund meines nachbars benennen: leandro :/

mich würd ja viel mehr der worgen-dance interessieren


----------



## Dany_ (22. August 2009)

da fällt mir ganz spontan ein ich nenne ihn Rôxxôrwôrg (je nach Klasse kann man das auch ändern zu Rôûgéwòrg,..)


----------



## CupertinoZwo (22. August 2009)

Blâckwórg, Shàdôwwórg, Dêâthwôrg - wo wirds doch aussehen am Ende. 

Worgasmus ist mein Favorite. Dann werd ich Multiboxer und hat dann multiple Worgasmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Parr namen die mir spontan eingefahlen sind ^^
> 
> -Wolfenstein
> -Frankenwolf
> ...



Scheisse was hab ich nur getan?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Mh also wird man in zukunft bis das addon rauskommt immer mit Folgenden Beiträgen abfinden müssen :
> 
> Werdet ihr Goblin oder Worg Spielen
> 
> ...



Ich Frage mich eher wie viele Jäger Monate nach dem Addon versuchen werden Worge spieler zu zähmen ?!

Druiden leiden heut noch drunter


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_/sign_


----------



## Raqill (22. August 2009)

Darkwolf.


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> Worgasmus ist mein Favorite. Dann werd ich Multiboxer und hat dann multiple Worgasmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl, sehr geil, sehr geil *lacht sich kaputt*


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> rofl, sehr geil, sehr geil *lacht sich kaputt*





Hachja in der Grundschule hats früher greicht wenn man S.ex gesagt hat, heute sich die Kinder da schon etwas weiter


----------



## Uddy@Perenolde (22. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob diese schon vorkamen, aber:

- *Huan* : Aus Tolkiens Silmarillion, ist ein aus Valinor stammender Hund, den der Noldo Celegorm von Orome als Geschenk erhält. Huan versteht die Sprache all dessen, was Stimme hat.

- *Carcharoth* : Aus Tolkiens Silmarillion, stärkster der Wölfe Morgoths, Wächter vor Thangorodrim.

- *Fenris* (Fenriswolf) : Ist in der nordischen Mythologie neben Hel und der Midgardschlange das erste Kind des Gottes Loki und der Riesin Angrboda. Vermutlich hängt der Name mit dem altnordischen Wort Fen (Sumpf) zusammen.

- *Fenrir* : Siehe Fenris.

- *Lykanthro* : Von Lykanthropie (von griechisch &#955;&#973;&#954;&#959;&#962;, altgr. Aussprache lýkos, „Wolf“ und &#7940;&#957;&#952;&#961;&#969;&#960;&#959;&#962;, altgr. Aussprache ánthr&#333;pos, „Mensch“) bezeichnet die Verwandlung eines Menschen in einen Werwolf (Wolfsmenschen), wie sie in Sage, Märchen und Fiktion vorkommt.

- *Vargr* : Das Wort leitet sich vom altnordischen „vargr“ ab, was sowohl „Wolf“ als auch „Geächteter“ bedeuten kann.(bei wikipedia und Warge)
                       "Vargr" bezeichnet im Altnordischen im Übrigen nicht nur Wolf, sondern auch den Verbrecher, ein "Vargr i veum" war beispielsweise ein Häretiker, ein Ketzer...

Ich werde meinen Worgen "Vargr" nennen, habe mich aber bisher noch nicht auf eine Klasse festgelegt (wohl Schurke oder Krieger).


----------



## Fenrieyr (22. August 2009)

brutus wie geil xD


und der über mir ich habe FENRIEYR :'D der is besser^^


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Hachja in der Grundschule hats früher greicht wenn man S.ex gesagt hat, heute sich die Kinder da schon etwas weiter



Ganz ehrlich gesagt is mir deine Meinung zu meinem flachen Humor egal. So lang ich Spass dran habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (22. August 2009)

Ähm mal so, ist es nicht logischer die Worgen normal zu nennen ala: Hans, Peter, blabla
Das waren mal ganz normale Menschen die ihren Namen seit Geburt haben und nicht sich umbenennen lassen, weil sie jetzt Flohsäcke sind.1^^


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_stimmt bei der klasse bin ich auch unschlussig :/ denke uber worg hexer oder priester nach oder eventuel 2ten mage_


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

warum sollten worgen hundenamen haben? sie waren doch auch mal menschen ... bzw sinds immernoch bis zu einem gewissen teil x)


----------



## Inamar (22. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



Du bist tatsächlich ein Opfer! Herzlichen glückwunsch!
Denn obwohl du angeblich aufgehört hast zu spielen, eierst du noch immer im WoW Teil des Forums herum und gibst Schlaumeiersprüche von dir!
Es gibt sehr gute Ärzte, falls du auch einsiehst dass du einfach nicht von WoW wegkommst und der Commuinty die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werde meinen Worgen Fenruh, Bello oder Fass! nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KickX (22. August 2009)

wa grade uffn WC,da viel mir KOTNASCHER ein.hm nein is zu pervers.


----------



## Thesahne (22. August 2009)

wahrscheinlich rennen dann viele leute mit namen wie kralle,klaue,knochen, wadenbeißer, fußhupe oder ähnlichem rum... aber naja wen störts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solange nich wieder 1000 gleiche namen nur abgeändert mit ´`^ usw rumlatschen...^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt is mir deine Meinung zu meinem flachen Humor egal. So lang ich Spass dran habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe keine meinung geäußert.


Naja egal: Nicht jeder wird Worgen mit offnen armen empfangen und so kann man Worgen im RP als Doppelidentität ausspielen, da kann man sich schon nen Worgnamen nehmen - der RP-Konform seien sollte.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> warum sollten worgen hundenamen haben? sie waren doch auch mal menschen ... bzw sinds immernoch bis zu einem gewissen teil x)



menschen namen sind aber nicht kuhl >_< so namen wie déáthwórg,dárkwórg,shádowúlf sind doch viel kuhler


----------



## Uddy@Perenolde (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> warum sollten worgen hundenamen haben? sie waren doch auch mal menschen ... bzw sinds immernoch bis zu einem gewissen teil x)



Ich würde sagen, dass manche sich nun eher als Worg fühlen und nicht als Mensch. Siehe Untote, es waren mal lebende Menschen, nun hassen sie diese und sehen sich nicht als ehemalige. 

Daher würden Namen passen die nicht unbedingt Menschen haben (aber Fiffi und Co sind trotzdem naja... eher auf dem Niveu von Dárkshádówé...), da sie damit ausdrücken wollen das sie anders/ etwas anderes sind.


----------



## skyline930 (22. August 2009)

Omg, das neue Addon is lange nich draußen


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

Mir fällt im Moment kein gescheiter Name ein, deswegen versuche ich jetzt mal lustig zu sein.

"Deathpuppy, von der Gilde <Straßenköter of DOOM>"


----------



## lulas (22. August 2009)

einmal wow immer wow


----------



## Tamaecki (22. August 2009)

ich sags doch, hier werden alle blöde bzw sind es schon.
geistige reife von den meisten hier, wie im kindergarten.
lol, wo soll das noch hinführen.
aber blizz will es ja so, wow ab 6 oder noch besser ohne altersbeschränkung.


----------



## SchokoMac (22. August 2009)

> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr



/sign

bin für Wolf ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich sags doch, hier werden alle blöde bzw sind es schon.
> geistige reife von den meisten hier, wie in der grundschule.


fixed.

So, ne begründung wäre ganz nett.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich sags doch, hier werden alle blöde bzw sind es schon.
> geistige reife von den meisten hier, wie im kindergarten.
> lol, wo soll das noch hinführen.
> aber blizz will es ja so, wow ab 6 oder noch besser ohne altersbeschränkung.



du weißt was ironie bedeutet? nicht? achso ok dacht ich mir schon


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du weißt was ironie bedeutet? nicht? achso ok dacht ich mir schon



Du kannst ihn doch nicht ernsthaft dafür verurteilen, dass sein Leben so trist ist, dass er keinen Humor und schon gar keine Ironie versteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kveld (22. August 2009)

nenn sie Skalli und Hati.. Ragnarök wird eh über alle brechen :>


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. August 2009)

Nunja.. Da Worgen mal Menschen waren.. Würde ich ihnen auch "normale" Menschennamen geben^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn doch nicht ernsthaft dafür verurteilen, dass sein Leben so trist ist, dass er keinen Humor und schon gar keine Ironie versteht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er is doch ein Beispiel für Selbstironie, er verteufelt rpler und regt sich über solcherlei namen auf


----------



## Taegan (22. August 2009)

Stop flaming, das Addon wird goil, das erste hatte mit dem zweiten nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber alle die mit wowo "zum glück" aufgehört haben können nichtmehr davon loskommen jederzeit im wow forum zu posten, es scheint sie echt kaum zu interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Stop flaming,


..aber die Aufhörer flamen..


----------



## AN3333 (22. August 2009)

Rudolf ! ! ! xD


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

In ihrer Menschengestalt haben die Worgen aus Gilneas doch so einen "Gentleman, ?Gentlewoman?" Stil und ihre Stadt sieht auch so aus wie London im 17.-18. Jahrhundert, (denke ich) ihr wisst schon, Zylinder, Monokel, Gehstöcke usw.
Ich denke daran kann man sich bei der Namenssuche orientieren.
Klingt zwar etwas abgedroschen, aber wie wäre es mit "(Sir) William" zum Beispiel?


----------



## ...SKIP... (22. August 2009)

ich weiß nicht obs schon jmd gesagt hat aber WORCAS!!! (hoffentlich hab ich ihn richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Wrocas.

Man darf sich nicht nach Blizzardmitarbeitern bennenen.


----------



## WL4ever (22. August 2009)

wie wärs mit     "Katze"    
immerhin wurde so schon manches Jägerpet genannt das eher nach bär aussieht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn doch nicht ernsthaft dafür verurteilen, dass sein Leben so trist ist, dass er keinen Humor und schon gar keine Ironie versteht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt sry mein fehler =/


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Hachja in der Grundschule hats früher greicht wenn man S.ex gesagt hat, heute sich die Kinder da schon etwas weiter



OHLOOOOOL du hast S.ex gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mann wie imbageil

worgania

ich reserviere

Worgasmus


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Worglitoris 
Worgina

hmmmm   oder Wuffi


----------



## Beellaatrixx (22. August 2009)

Ich werde meinen Worgen  Möter, Halb Mensch halb Köter nennen!


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_-.- da hat einer nich zuruck geblattert der Möter vorshclag kommt von mir_


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. August 2009)

Wieso nicht Köcher, auch Köter-Mensch-Köter


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



Du verstehst auch keine Ironie, oder?


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Beellaatrixx schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Worgen  Möter, Halb Mensch halb Köter nennen!




low lower .. du

oder

epic fail epic failer du

blättre zurück


----------



## shartas (22. August 2009)

romulus remus oder volvo


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

Ich hab den ultimativen Namen!

Furryfury!


----------



## Beellaatrixx (22. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> low lower .. du
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Und jetzt fühlst dich besser ? Bin jetzt ganz depri weil du mich so extrem "Gedisst" hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mann kann ja mal was überlesen ist doch kein weltuntergang.


----------



## EisblockError (22. August 2009)

Geyback,Greyback

Wolfgang ganz klar xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Lyn685 schrieb:


> Ich hab den ultimativen Namen!
> 
> Furryfury!



oh gott mir wird schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Moonworg >.<



ahahahaahahhaahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Ich nenn meinen Worg 

WauWau


No need goblin


----------



## RiplexPP (22. August 2009)

worgenmcnugget


----------



## Matress (22. August 2009)

Volksworgen


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. August 2009)

RiplexPP schrieb:


> worgenmcnugget



Warum nich gleich Whiskas oder Frolic??


----------



## RiplexPP (22. August 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> Warum nich gleich Whiskas oder Frolic??




Joar könnte man drüber nachdenken


----------



## Quantana (22. August 2009)

Hasenpfote


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Volksworgen



Der is gut^^

Simpel wäre natürlich ganz einfach Wôrgèn!


----------



## gammler703 (22. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit Cyworg ?


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_o man hab ich da FurryFurry gelesen?? boa man das is ne schande fur die kunst richtung_


----------



## 5002 (22. August 2009)

SCHALKE! ^^

(Switch reloaded, wers nich kennt)


----------



## Tschubai (22. August 2009)

kackbratze


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

_



			o man hab ich da FurryFurry gelesen?? boa man das is ne schande fur die kunst richtung
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Furryfury, nicht Furryfurry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (22. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Volksworgen



Den klau ich dir vorher weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann musst du dich Vólkswórgèn nennen :<


----------



## :Manahunt: (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...


wuhuu danke dir^^ jetzt weiß ich nen namen für meinen worgen xD


----------



## ødan (22. August 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...



Omg is doch ganz easy. Ganz normale Menschennamen. Sie waren ja schließlich ma Humans.

Ich (als Rollenspieler mit FlagRSP) werde meinen Theodor von Truchfels nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (22. August 2009)

supergaylord <3


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> Omg is doch ganz easy. Ganz normale Menschennamen. Sie waren ja schließlich ma Humans.
> 
> Ich (als Rollenspieler mit FlagRSP) werde meinen Theodor von Truchfels nennen
> 
> ...


Und ich würde meinen Zerberus nennen. Aber nur dann wenn ich einen Worgen Magier spielen würde.
Und dann wäre ich ein Archäologe. Ohja.

Zerberus = Der dreiköpfige Hund der die Unterwelt bewacht (Grieschiche Mythologie und so)

Wolf+Spiegelbild = Zerberus. Gut, ein Kopf zu viel, und drei Körper zu viel, aber immerhin!


----------



## Holywandrenner (22. August 2009)

Mandymandy


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> menschen namen sind aber nicht kuhl >_< so namen wie déáthwórg,dárkwórg,shádowúlf sind doch viel kuhler



ich zitier mich ma selbst ^^ 


ødan schrieb:


> Omg is doch ganz easy. Ganz normale Menschennamen. Sie waren ja schließlich ma Humans.
> 
> Ich (als Rollenspieler mit FlagRSP) werde meinen Theodor von Truchfels nennen
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeysponkey (22. August 2009)

Ich hab noch ein wuschel so heißt mein Hund im rl.


----------



## Dabow (22. August 2009)

Cezza schrieb:


> Wolverine!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (22. August 2009)

Peterson.. der ist imba ^^


----------



## Lenay (22. August 2009)

Weibl.:Angel (an FF8 gedacht;Hund von Rinoa^^),Moonlight,Starlight,Feore,Feora,Kismet,Blacky,Nachtara(und NEIN ich hab nich an POKEMON gedacht...  >.< ),Nighty,Daylight,Lexy

Männl.:Nightrunner,Duskwalker,Nightwalker,Darko,Rexo,Quentias,Ysero,Jacko,
Doombringer,Doom,Alexandros,Alexandro,Lexo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Weibl.:Angel (an FF8 gedacht;Hund von Rinoa^^),Moonlight,Starlight,Feore,Feora,Kismet,Blacky,Nachtara(und NEIN ich hab nich an POKEMON gedacht...  >.< ),Nighty,Daylight,Lexy
> 
> Männl.:Nightrunner,Duskwalker,Nightwalker,Darko,Rexo,Quentias,Ysero,Jacko,
> Doombringer,Doom,Alexandros,Alexandro,Lexo
> ...



ich hoffe für dich das das ironisch gemeint war =O


----------



## Mo3 (22. August 2009)

Polygami.


----------



## Grabsch (22. August 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Weibl.:Angel (an FF8 gedacht;Hund von Rinoa^^),Moonlight,Starlight,Feore,Feora,Kismet,Blacky,Nachtara(und NEIN ich hab nich an POKEMON gedacht... >.< ),Nighty,Daylight,Lexy
> 
> Männl.:Nightrunner,Duskwalker,Nightwalker,Darko,Rexo,Quentias,Ysero,Jacko,
> Doombringer,Doom,Alexandros,Alexandro,Lexo
> ...




Aua.


----------



## Maxugon (22. August 2009)

Kennt ihr noch die Worgen Geschichte , die war wirklich spannend. Nur ich frage mich die ganze Zeit , wie der Autor hier auf buffed.de von Gilneas + Worgen wusste!


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_mm.. Daywalker ?n^^_


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_


Lenay schrieb:



			Weibl.:Angel (an FF8 gedacht;Hund von Rinoa^^),Moonlight,Starlight,Feore,Feora,Kismet,Blacky,Nachtara(und NEIN ich hab nich an POKEMON gedacht...  >.< ),Nighty,Daylight,Lexy

Männl.:Nightrunner,Duskwalker,Nightwalker,Darko,Rexo,Quentias,Ysero,Jacko,
Doombringer,Doom,Alexandros,Alexandro,Lexo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



wtf ich verklage dich 

edit:wtf scheiss i-net sry
_


----------



## Sins=Gnom (22. August 2009)

Katzentot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^  Werewolf  Xtrm so denk mal das wars xD


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Rex. oder dahrtwolf


----------



## Turismo (22. August 2009)

Grünhaut od. Narbengesicht od. Lutz


----------



## Murazor1 (22. August 2009)

Für mich kommen nur 2 Namen in frage 
entweder ShâdôwKîllôr
oder Bob


----------



## Lenay (22. August 2009)

jo war allet ironisch ^^ mir is langweilig bin grade vonner arbeit gekommen xD ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

Roxxorwolf
Wolfsmensch


----------



## Lenay (22. August 2009)

Übrigens..hier hab ich mal nen Bild von weiblichen Worgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wer noch nix finden konnte oder noch nix gesehen hat hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doodlekeks (22. August 2009)

Ich nen meinen Dworkin...

achja übrigens *WIKIPEDIA ZUFALLS ARTIKEL FTw*


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

JackWolfskin


----------



## lordtheseiko (22. August 2009)

Rhino


----------



## Reiskartoffel (22. August 2009)

Blackwatte, Flohtaxi, Wolly, Tollwut, BlackHairyHarry, DarkHaarndrang, WattsonShave und Worgaholic.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Shoopdawhoop xD _


----------



## Doodlekeks (22. August 2009)

nein noch besser Beardface (jeder scrubs fanatiker kennt das xDD)


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_wo wir bei scrubs sind DrCox Braunbar oder Janitor xD_


----------



## khain22 (22. August 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Kuchen



SCHNUFFI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (22. August 2009)

Lykhan - für ne weibliche Worgin , evtl Priester oder Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Flauschlocke^^

mm wie heisst der typ auf deinem avatar ochma??


moge er in frieden ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Fello (22. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...




Muahaha self ownd xD

back to topic 

Flohschleuder ist doch cool^^


----------



## Scourge TH (22. August 2009)

Gildennamen:

World of WORGcraft ~ WORGanisation XIII ~

Charakternamen:

WÜ(Ö)RGout ~ OutWÜ(Ö)RG


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_kanne es sein das du zu viel Kingdom Hearts gezogt hast ? xD_


----------



## mvposse (22. August 2009)

nase


----------



## Priester4ever (22. August 2009)

fail ich nen meinen tauren doch auch nich bullevontölz


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2009)

Werwolf, Böserwolf & Großerwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (22. August 2009)

Fred.


----------



## Syrras (22. August 2009)

Schnappi und Flohsack...


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_


Kremlin schrieb:



			Fred.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Damit is doch nich etwas der FRED gemeint oder??
die quasel strippe von youtube?

edit:juhu 1.080 posts_


----------



## Teradas (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich nenne meinen Peter.

Peter der blutrünstige Worgen. :-)

Oder "Peter der Wolf".


----------



## Steel (22. August 2009)

ich nenn meinen Greyback... is reserviert^^


----------



## Kremlin (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Damit is doch nich etwas der FRED gemeint oder??
> ...



Nein. Den mag ich sowieso nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gz.


----------



## Teradas (22. August 2009)

Nimmt man einen Menschennamen,hängt Shadow,oder wahlweise Killer ran,dann hat man einen schönen Namen.


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nenne meinen Peter.
> 
> Peter der blutrünstige Worgen. :-)
> 
> Oder "Peter der Wolf".



aka Peter Fox?


----------



## Teradas (22. August 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> aka Peter Fox?


Ne,ist mir nur spontan eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ist Fox nicht Fuchs?
Und Worg=wolf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ne,ist mir nur spontan eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Worg ist ein Wolf ... ja
Fox heisst Fuchs... ja
Aber ist beides Peter + Tier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumkin (22. August 2009)

ich hab mir jez den ganzen threat nicht durchgelesen
und deswegen sorry wenn es schon gesagt wurde;

aber waren die worgen nicht mal menschen und schonmal nen mensch gesehen der pünktchen oder ähnliche tolle hundenamen hat gesehn?
eben nicht^^

ich werde auch nen worgen spielen und hab mir auch noch keine großen gedanken über nen namen gemacht
aber denke mal so iwas mit a und nem g (ich weis ist net viel^^)


----------



## Ankylos94 (22. August 2009)

ich werd meinen Schinken nennen!!!


----------



## El_Arx (22. August 2009)

Haarimjoghurt, Flauschmaul, Worg( )haider, Muhnschain, Wombat und Wollknoedel...

Ne ernsthaft:
Lyrx, Lunix, Modrag...

Es gibt ja auch bestimmte Fantasynamengeneratoren... ^^ (Nicht als ob ich diese benutzen wuerde!!)

mfg =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (22. August 2009)

Bier...

Weil wenn man in "Worg" nur 4 Buchstaben ändert kommt zu 100% Bier raus.


----------



## Reiskartoffel (22. August 2009)

(Dark, Black, Bad-) Wombel
Mit passenden Raid- und Lvl- Liedern:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ2mJPSccvo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP7CDvQULXw
(Bissl abwegig aber mit einer MEEEEENGE Phantasie passend^^).

Achja und FuzzyWuzzy ist auch toll^^.


----------



## Dexter2000 (23. August 2009)

krey,REY,Ketai,Lars,weißerZahn,WeißerFuchsleon,Dhakmar,Gharnos,Harrysmoter,karl,
fritz,peter,karlfritz,peterlustig,peteristnichtlustig,zarok,dregun,werhuman

und noch viele mehr solln ambesten menschen/wolfnamen sein wie Worlen oder Worgan nicht nur SHADOWWORG das ist sowas von bescheuert dan rennen 50shadowsworg shadowôrgs usw weiter rum das ist echt scheisse


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (23. August 2009)

Bei diesen ganzen dummen "Namen" bin ich froh, aufm RP Realm zu spielen, da kann man wenigsten solche Idioten melden, weils verboten ist.

Achja, und wo sehr ihr denn hier Namen? Wörter wie "weißerzahn", "schinken" oder "Worgilein" sind KEINE Namen. Erstens sind mehrere Wörter im Namen verboten und zweitens sind das Bezeichnungen und keine Namen. Oder haben euch eure Eltern etwa Wurst, Kacke oder Spucke genannt?


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_mm..gibt es eigentlich einen design untershcie dzwischen Male/femal??_


----------



## Felucius (23. August 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Bier...
> 
> Weil wenn man in "Worg" nur 4 Buchstaben ändert kommt zu 100% Bier raus.



naja, das r ist schon vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holywandrenner (23. August 2009)

Werd meinen Erebus nennen weil das die Gottheit der unterweltlichen Finsternis ist^^ wollt immer mal einen Namen mit Bedeutung
Ich denk schon das es unteschiede zwischen Male/female geben wird


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. August 2009)

Allibashôr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worgen sind so ne coole rasse die sollen gefälligst zur horde net zu der verlierer heile welt blümchen allianz seite des find cih richtig schade. storytechnisch hätte man da sicher was machen können.. was will ich mit hässlcihe  grünheuten die aufm Quad rumheizen, des is soo fail!

wärend Gilneas echt saugeil is und hammer spielspaß bietet denk ich mal. aber die alliaanz soltle ja ein "mosterrasse" bekommen... schade eigentlcih nur ich hätte echt gern nen worgen gezoggt am liebsten auch auf meinem pvp Server aber geht ja schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja kann man nix machen.

mal abwarten aber ich fürchte wieder ausrutscher bei den namen vorallem bei worgen *kalter schauer den rücken runterläuft*


----------



## HeartlessH (23. August 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> finde das sehr lustig das immer die, die sagen sie haben zum glück aufgehört sich aber fleißig in den wow foren tummeln!
> 
> sind halt doch neugierig was passieren wird!



Wie die Kinder die selbst keine tollen Sandburgen bauen können und deswegen die der anderen kaputt machen wollen gell?^^

B2T:Ich schätze der Standard neben tausenden von Wolverines und "Krustenkäses" mit allen zur verfügung stehenden Sonderzeichen.

Im RP-technischen Sinen würden so typisch englische Namen passen, allein aus dem grund das Gilneas für mich aussieht wie ein London des 18./19. Jahrhunderts und Worgen ja schließlich Menschen sind.
_James, Jeeves, Edward, Fetakäse!_


----------



## azrai (23. August 2009)

nennt euren worg doch eifach WORG .....

das würde sicher das spiel erleichtern und fürht dann später nicht zu klassen nervs weil irgendwelche tr_ttel die namensgebung für zu schwierig halten.....


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_mm bei mytischen namen drangt sich mir sofort als chr name Cerberus hades und so auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (23. August 2009)

Deathkiller natürlich!


----------



## Mikolomeus (23. August 2009)

dunichtnehmenkerze

//edit: falscher fread...


----------



## CharlySteven (23. August 2009)

Wolfenstein^^


ne ganz einfach die gleichen namen wie für die mechen^^


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ich sehe schon Grauengafte namen in meinen gedanken :/

Rasiermesser,Quasimodo(schiefer gang).Emokiller  u.s.w_


----------



## Holywandrenner (23. August 2009)

Emokiller bestimmt nicht ist auf jedem Server schon vergeben^^
Aber zum Thema ich finde auch das die Menschennamen am besten für Rp passen


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ja stimmt schon aber in welche namens Kategorie wierd man die einreihen?_


----------



## Krinos (23. August 2009)

Hab mir jetzt net den ganzen thread durchgelesen weiß also net ob der name schon war ich würd mein Worg Roxxor nennen :Roxxor der Worg-Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

ich will nur noch worgen zocken.. die sehen so kuhl aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wärs mit Bernd, Bill, Thomas, Dieter? Sind doch Menschennamen oder nich :O?

meine wird Emokiller2 heißen ^^


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Wiso nich gleich

Bernddasbrot
Chilidasschaff
Briegelderbusch 
 nim das sofort-.-_


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Fyrok


----------



## Da-Pusher (23. August 2009)

Volksworgen


----------



## Warlockguy (23. August 2009)

Meine Vorschläge:

Jürgen 
Thorsten


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

Volksworgen wie geil ist das dann

you made my day !


----------



## KinayFeelwood (23. August 2009)

Nicht Rp-Namen:
Hasipupsi
Bello
Piepsi
Wuffi
Knurri

RP-Namen:
Mesan Wolfbane
Arnara Sharptooth

Man darf nie vergessen, die meißten Worgen, sind und waren Menschen!


----------



## Haszor (23. August 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Man darf nie vergessen, die meißten Worgen, sind und waren Menschen!



Die meisten? Nicht alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeysponkey (23. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit Beinrammler!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (23. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen dummen "Namen" bin ich froh, aufm RP Realm zu spielen, da kann man wenigsten solche Idioten melden, weils verboten ist.
> 
> Achja, und wo sehr ihr denn hier Namen? Wörter wie "weißerzahn", "schinken" oder "Worgilein" sind KEINE Namen. Erstens sind mehrere Wörter im Namen verboten und zweitens sind das Bezeichnungen und keine Namen. Oder haben euch eure Eltern etwa Wurst, Kacke oder Spucke genannt?



Meine Eltern wollten mich erst Brett nennen, aber ich wurde dann zum Tisch befördert.

BTT: Worgenlatte !


----------



## Mondokir (23. August 2009)

Wie wärs ganz schlicht und einfach mit Reißwolf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. August 2009)

Wolfgang FTW !!!!

@TE Troll dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (23. August 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Die meisten? Nicht alle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiß ja nicht in welcher form worgen kinder machen und kriegen ;D


----------



## ricci (23. August 2009)

hihi^^ den Namen gibts ja bis jetzt nur 1x als 80er Krieger (mein alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Dittmeyer
der angebliche Tote Obstzüchter (orangen ;P ) ist evt. ja nur zu einem Worg geworden? cO wer weis D .. ich nenne meine Worgin aber V/Walensina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2009)

"Böser Wauwau"


----------



## The Paladin (23. August 2009)

Doom of Rotkäppchen (Viel zu lang, ich weiß, wollte es aber nur mal sagen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rotkappenkiller oder auch nur Rotkäppchen


----------



## Malzbier09 (23. August 2009)

Nîghtblòódvènômshádòwclâwréx natürlich


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Bigbadwolf ^^_


----------



## Kremlin (23. August 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Nîghtblòódvènômshádòwclâwréx natürlich



Muss deine Vorfreunde leider dämpfen, denn das wird nicht klappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (23. August 2009)

Hmpf.. ich glaube es ist vielen entgangen, aber Worgen sind ja doch leider nur Menschen mit ner abartigen Mutation, also dürfen es auch ruhig normale Namen à Hans, Peter, Tina, Nicole sein. 

Ich jedenfalls werde meinen Worgen schöne Namen geben.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_@Dunkelwolf serh schoner anstatz_


----------



## Dunkelwolf (23. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Dunkelwolf serh schoner anstatz_



Hm.. war das jetzt Ironie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (23. August 2009)

wie wärs mit dem namen: IchBinDum NUR MIT EINEM M!


----------



## Autumm (23. August 2009)

Ich mach ma nen ernsthaften Vorschlag.
Ich weiß net aber "Lykanus" passt find ich zu einem Worg.
Aber ich finds echt schade das es hier wenig gute Vorschläge gibt.
Es is ja auch Schwer einen guten Menschen Namen zu finden weil die meisten Menschen in WOW durch die Nachnamen bestimmt sind wie Jaina Proudmoor u.a.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_@Dunkelwolf nein das wahr keine ironie da sis mein ernst

obwohl ich meinen worg Okami nenen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bremgor (23. August 2009)

Also mir würde jetzt spontan auch nur Hasso und Wolverine einfallen. Aber was Künstlerisches.Hmmm....

Markan

Zu mehr bin ich nicht fähig^^


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_hab ma etwas Brainstorming betrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Fluke
-Rhenak
-Pikuna
-Link(Twilight Princes wolf mensch ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Kaden
-Fyrus
-Baladeva


ich weis einige nahmen sidn extrem blod sind aber nur vorschlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fluke is mein personlicher Favorite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^_


----------



## Echse/LS (23. August 2009)

Grundsätzlich sollten die Worgen normale Menschennamen haben, weil sie früher (bzw. im Grunde immer noch) Menschen sind/waren ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. August 2009)

Also meinen nenn ich Fluffy


----------



## Strongy (23. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> wie wärs mit dem namen: IchBinDum NUR MIT EINEM M!



xDDD oh mein gott... da musste ich echt lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber Wolfgang ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunglor (23. August 2009)

Ich nenne meinen Karlheinz. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (23. August 2009)

Also meiner wird Vargr oder Galvar heissen. Beide schon auf rexxar reserviert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. August 2009)

oder Tinkerbell


----------



## Mograin (23. August 2009)

aloso ich würde ich einen coolen namen wie wakrul geben


----------



## Gfiti (23. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit:

Ingeworg oder 
Geworg?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrCowabunga (23. August 2009)

Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Hmpf.. ich glaube es ist vielen entgangen, aber Worgen sind ja doch leider nur Menschen mit ner abartigen Mutation, also dürfen es auch ruhig normale Namen à Hans, Peter, Tina, Nicole sein.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls werde meinen Worgen schöne Namen geben.


Menschennamen sind nicht unbedingt unpassend weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sich Worgen auch umbenennen. Der 2. Krieg ist schon seit ein paar Jahren rum (glaub so 15-20) und d. h. Gilneas versteckt sich schon ziemlich lange. Die jüngsten sind also vielleicht schon als Worgen geboren (vererbbar=?). Auf jedenfall werden sich mnache (vielleicht auch die meisten) schon umbenannt haben.


----------



## Earthhorn (23. August 2009)

nich vererbbar würd ich sagen ... es hieß, dass man am anfang nen trank vom könig kriegt und dann das ganze worgzeugs beginnt ^^


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ist es nicht andersrum??

Man ist als worg gebohrne und wierd durch den trank zum menschen _


----------



## Eisenschmieder (23. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hatte langeweile xD als ich das gelesen hab
> Chubaka ^^
> oder fur die spoaceballs fan
> 
> Moter halb mensch halb köter ^^_



Möter das hab ich ja fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaceballs ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm Rôxxórdéâth wird wohl meiner heißen oder vielleicht auch Déádstrîkér...
Ne mal im Ernst ich denk das die Worgen auf den Rpservern eher Menschennamen haben werden obwohl RPserver kannst gleich aufn pvserver gehen und da werden die meisten wohl so heißen...


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_General Sandwurz und Lord Helmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der Gigantischen weltraumputze^^_


----------



## Zalandar (23. August 2009)

Dertutnix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (23. August 2009)

Klaus


----------



## Dragolok (23. August 2009)

Anstatt euch mal wirklich gedanken zu machen was typische Worgennamen wären und wie man sich seinen eigenen nennen würde, zeigt ihr (zumindest die meisten) mal wieder was für Kinder ihr seid indem ihr nur Müll schreibt. Finde es Schade.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. August 2009)

Meiner wird wahrscheinlich den Namen "Lupatus" tragen, oder auch "Lupinus"... Fenriar wäre auch ganz nice, aber kb auch Sonderzeichen^^


----------



## Da-Pusher (23. August 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Volksworgen


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Der is extrem flasch Da-Pusher_


----------



## wHiTeDoPe (23. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil und beschwerst dich über die community...aha



weil es eben immer wieder geil is sich über die schlimmer werdende community wegzuhaun deswegen
mach ich btw auch XD


----------



## Melkorohl (23. August 2009)

Dann bekommt mein Arenateamname "Totgeknufft" sogar nochmehr bedeutung wenn ich dann mit nem Worgen ins Team geh...

Also ich dachte an sowas wie Balto


----------



## Threisch (23. August 2009)

Aru

Arugal (^^)

Ornlu

Wrom

Irgendwie sowas sind doch Namen für Worge..aber doch nicht Flaffi oder Rex ^^


----------



## Geroniax (23. August 2009)

Habe auche einen!!!
________________________________

*Chinafood*
________________________________


----------



## Dezi (23. August 2009)

ImSchizophren

XDD

edit: mist 13..^^
dnn halt falsch geschrieben:

Imschizofren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (23. August 2009)

> Anstatt euch mal wirklich gedanken zu machen was typische Worgennamen wären und wie man sich seinen eigenen nennen würde, zeigt ihr (zumindest die meisten) mal wieder was für Kinder ihr seid indem ihr nur Müll schreibt. Finde es Schade.



Du hast den Sinn des Freds nicht verstanden.


----------



## m0b3x (23. August 2009)

fridolin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stasjan (23. August 2009)

Hier ein paar Namen: Gondalff,Dêathwôrgie,Mâmaworgie,Roxxorworgg


----------



## handzumgrus (23. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Wuffi?
> 
> Homolupus? Howler?
> 
> ...




jaaaaaaaaa, waldemar, der möter, halb mensch, halb köter

_Aber ich finds echt schade das es hier wenig gute Vorschläge gibt._

irrtum, hier sind viele gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_allzheimerbulemie ^^_


----------



## Kofineas (23. August 2009)

Lycant/Lyca
Nightpaw/-claw
Severin
Lupin
etc etc.^^ ich wer erstmal gucken wie blizzard sie(die worgen npcs) so genannt hat um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie sie sich so nennen


----------



## DirdyHarry (23. August 2009)

hmm wie wärs mit

Biowolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (24. August 2009)

Wenn ihr ordentliche Vorschläge wollt, die zu Worgen passen.. schaut euch Gilneas an, das schaut aus, wie das London der Vergangenheit..
folglich sind "ordentliche" Namen ganz banale wie z.B. James.


----------



## Rukhar (24. August 2009)

ICh glaube meiner wird EvolutionX heißen


----------



## Feindflieger (24. August 2009)

Flohteppich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (24. August 2009)

Schaschlik


----------



## Feindflieger (24. August 2009)

Schinken!


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



Wie bescheuert kann man nur sein ^^

@Topic:

WOLFRAM!! Hab ich ma iwo gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwrath (24. August 2009)

Ich würde meinen Worg: Slaytass, Silmaria, Darkflight oder Fluitare nennen weil ich die namen einfach hammer Cool finde und mich jetzt scho wahnsinnig auf die erweiterung freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagugu (25. August 2009)

Ich würde meinen Worg Almöhi nennen^^
Find ich passend zum Aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Wolfram, Wolfrahm, Wolfgang, wolfi, Wolfe, Idefix, Wolfsklaue, Pestklaue, Wolfswut, Tollwut, Hasso, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rex, Snoopdog, Brutus, Pekinese, Logan, Wolverine, Fenris, Fenir, Lykaner, Lykan

und die namen sämtlicher werwölfe aus irgendwelchen Hollywoodfilmen


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Bettvorleger

oder 

Flohsack


----------



## Huntergottheit (25. August 2009)

GANZ KLAR:


LEITWOLF

LEETWOLF


----------



## Farodien (25. August 2009)

Schwanuslongus
Menschmitfell
Wogibär
Kaptainblauworg
Winniworg
Aggroworg
Worgpower
Spangerldepp
Silbereisenzahn

Und als reine Worggilde was ja auch schon angesprochen wurde würde ich "Teenage Mutant Hero Worgs" nehmen, oder " Die 3 Worgs vom Grill " " Tierhaar Allergiker " !


----------



## zadros (25. August 2009)

Meiner wird wohl Valfier heissen ... schade dass sich wenig menschen gedanken über ihre namen machen


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (25. August 2009)

Scoobydoo


----------



## michael92 (25. August 2009)

Kläffer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (25. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Namen für Worgen?
> Waldi, Wuffi, Wauzi, Hundi, Wolfi, Wolfshundi, Hundsgemeinerwolfi, Katze... oder wie nebenan schon erwähnt Worgasmus, Worganisationstalent, Worganspender, Worgelpfeife, Ichworgdichbisdublauanläufst...




hahahahaha made my day xDD

ich hab geheult vor lachen auf der arbeit^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (25. August 2009)

Ich werd meinen Yarun nennen...






oder Bobbi wie unser Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

Schlicht und einfach **Rin Tin Tin** bester Name für ein Worg


----------



## Bambamhole (25. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...



made my day xDD


----------



## Zurrak (25. August 2009)

Klaus


----------



## talsimir (25. August 2009)

Hund,Katze,Maus...
Hundlol,Katzelol,Mauslol
Hundrofl,Katzerofl,Mausrofl
Hundomfg,Katzeomfg,Mausomfg

...


----------



## Shênya (25. August 2009)

omg o_O ich lach mich halbtot. Ihr seid doch alle verrückt ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. August 2009)

horstwolf


----------



## Feremus (25. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...


nicht jeder kann mit gabel und messer essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (25. August 2009)

achso bevor ich es vergesse den guten alten "Bello" nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (25. August 2009)

Victor, Logan, Wolverin,Fritz, Sepp,Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 k.a lass deiner Fantasie freien lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titanus (26. August 2009)

Ferdinant und rerolle auf dem Realm Arthas !!!!!
Freu mich uaf euch :=)


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (26. August 2009)

RasiererLOST


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_o man das thread stortz ja regelkrecht vor dummheit :/

-Victor is ein anstandiger namen und rp tauglich_


----------



## soca291 (26. August 2009)

man nehme alle namen die hier genant wurden und setze `´'°^etc drauf und hänge ein lol dahinter schon hat man die perfekten worgnamen^^


----------



## Deregond (26. August 2009)

Na klar wie Klossbrühe; Flohbeutel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_weiblicher worg :/

SnuSnu ^^ fur alle Futurama fans ^^_


----------



## Funkydiddy (26. August 2009)

ich nenn meinen RUFUS!!!!^^


----------



## Annovella (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil und beschwerst dich über die community...aha



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gerade gedacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Bambamhole schrieb:


> made my day xDD



ich helf doch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ soca291 genau das befürchte ich -.-


----------



## Toff Töff (26. August 2009)

*Ich würde meinen Worg so nennen:


Purzel,
Lessi( für einen weiblichen Worg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
KratzMich,
Bethoven(für einen männlichen Worg)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (26. August 2009)

ich nenn meinen Beowolf...die legende von beowolf, wem das was sagt^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _weiblicher worg :/
> 
> SnuSnu ^^ fur alle Futurama fans ^^_


genial

Und @ DER Lachmann: Geile Sig


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Worgenlatte !


scheiße mich zerreißts vor lachen



> volksworgen


OMG wie geil XDDD



> WORGanisation


... lol



> Worgasmus, Worganisationstalent, Worganspender, Worgelpfeife


ich muss sterben vor lauter lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


roFELL (fell - wolf verstanden??)


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (27. August 2009)

Henriette für sehr männliche Worgen


----------



## Cruzia (27. August 2009)

Professor Lupin oder einfach nur ganz schlicht Horst oder Herbert....

Also Professer Dr. Herber (Horst) Lupin....*rofl*


----------



## Creek&deathmore (27. August 2009)

Ichnixgoblin , wolfinator , martin , minklatzius der wolf , fleisch, graumähne , pfote


das weren meine namen^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (27. August 2009)

Hab mir die Namen schon gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menbearworg


----------



## Rygel (27. August 2009)

habe mir noch keinen namen überlegt. ist ja noch sooo lange hin. bis dahin fällt mir schon noch was ein.

hier sind ja n paar lustige sachen dabei! einen reinen spaßnamen a la "worgasmus" werde ich allerdings nicht wählen. glaube mit den zwei neuen völkern stehen uns allen noch viel mehr twinks ins haus und noch viel mehr kotzige namen mit ganz vielen "ês", "ás" und "òs". wenn mir n guter name einfällt erstelle ich einen char mit diesem namen um ihn mir warm zu halten.


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Ich werd meinen Fluke nenen is ein anstandiger name und der is einem nich peinlich nahc na zeit_


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Hab mir die Namen schon gesichert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol southpark ftw!!!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast aufgehört bist aber immernoch auf buffed im wow teil und beschwerst dich über die community...aha


Recht hat er aber trotzdem.

@topic:

Valtor


----------



## Gast20180212 (27. August 2009)

ich werd meinen Ben nennen


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Recht hat er aber trotzdem.
> 
> @topic:
> 
> Valtor



an die ganzen miesepeter hier:das hier ist alles ironisch gemeint...denk ich mir mal oder glaubt ihr das jemand ernsthaft weil er es kuhl findet seinen worg vorg nennt oder borg oder wórg ??

achja ich hätt noch einen fânrís 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (27. August 2009)

*!!!!! RÜDIGER !!!!!*


----------



## Seydo (27. August 2009)

Weiblicher worgen...hmm tinkerbell?


----------



## Captain Hero (27. August 2009)

Ganz klar! --> Plüschgünther


----------



## Fox82 (27. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wer es war, aber SCHALKE ist einfach der Beste Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Sowas von meinen DAY gemadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. August 2009)

Fuzz, Flurry, Rubbeldiekatz, Wollkneul oder einfach nur Fussel
irgendwas plüschiges halt xD


----------



## Cutzem (27. August 2009)

Hasso Fluffy Barneby balverine 
oda Murmeltier 
mit<täglich grüßt das> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## g0ldloeckchen (27. August 2009)

Wolfgang :>
( falls das noch niemand geschrieben hat ^^ )


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Hab mir die Namen schon gesichert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



It's half man.. half bear.. and half worgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dude281275 (27. August 2009)

Horst


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (27. August 2009)

Sharku


----------



## Haszor (27. August 2009)

Transformer


----------



## ShadesOfNight (27. August 2009)

LosWorgus


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

Steel schrieb:


> ich nenn meinen Beowolf...die legende von beowolf, wem das was sagt^^



Der gute Mann hieß Beowulf und nicht Beowolf


----------



## Schamu (27. August 2009)

Knechtstrohbrecht


----------



## Dexter2000 (27. August 2009)

Wölfchen oder Worgmensch wargi, worgchen,klaus,karl,peter


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. August 2009)

Da ich das Gejaule gerade wieder im Radio ertragen muß wäre mein Vorschlag für einen weiblichen Worg: *SHAKIRA* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. August 2009)

meiner wird passenderweise lycant heissen.

name ist schon gesichert^^


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (28. August 2009)

Ich hab einen Hund ohne Beine und ohne Namen! Wieso auch? Wenn man ihn ruft, kommt er sowieso nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich plädiere für Möter! Halb Mensch, halb Köter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Waldi, Snoopi, Oskar, Doggystyle.

Weibliche Namen sind dann dementsprechend abzuändern!


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2009)

Knoblibrot


----------



## Kiefa (28. August 2009)

Tatze

oder Jacktheripper


----------



## AlknicTeos (28. August 2009)

Worgenstern
Worgenland
Worgenmantel
all' worgendlich
Gévaudan
IWorg
IWorgUdie
Homohominilupus
Worgenmahl
Dunichtnehmenpelz
Worgcubus


suffix/prefix mit allersonderzeichen:
death,shadow,wolf


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Legolaspet





mein favorit..lol


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Legolaspet





mein favorit..lol


----------



## bloodstar (28. August 2009)

Worgen haben die selben Namen wie die Menschen

Also jaina, Uther, Arthas+ ^,`,´,°  etc


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. August 2009)

- Lassie
- Wolfgang
- Worgrimma
- Sitz /platz / fass
- Caesar
- GibPfoetchen


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Worgrimma



verdammt ich mußte lachen >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

ich hab nocch einen guten 

*WORGENFREEMAN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nocch einen guten
> 
> *WORGENFREEMAN
> 
> ...



I lold´d hard xDD


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

Ein gildenname: Worgang, Mondverehrer.

Worgenname: Worgmann, Worgfrau, Worgenpewpew (für eulen) 


Arenateam: Tierschützer Verband, I groar you die, Wir heulen gerne...


----------



## Raminator (29. August 2009)

Cezza schrieb:


> Wolverine!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bäm^^

ich werd ihn...ka wenn ich mir namen aussuche sitze ich lange vor dem bildschirm^^


----------



## Weissnet (29. August 2009)

Worgiweissnet


----------



## Sins=Gnom (29. August 2009)

Catsend >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (29. August 2009)

Nerfcatdps,

Nomorelolcats,

Uncatable,

Deadkat,

Kateata...


----------



## Danhino (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...



:>


----------



## The Mage (29. August 2009)

Beowolf, Lykaner oder Imbáróxxorwólfrógue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (29. August 2009)

Bobby
Wilson


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nocch einen guten
> 
> *WORGENFREEMAN
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konter mit Bjorn Worg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (29. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Moonworg >.<


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (29. August 2009)

Rasierer


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2009)

hobbydruid 
so nenn ich meinen worg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (29. August 2009)

Löklök


----------



## Belgor (29. August 2009)

Was soll diesen mehr als Sinnlose Beitrag ?

/close



Belgor


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Was soll diesen mehr als Sinnlose Beitrag ?
> 
> /close
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG belgor hat /close gemacht wir sollten besser auf ihn hören er ist ja ein mod und kann sowas ja auch entscheiden


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ACHTUNG belgor hat /close gemacht wir sollten besser auf ihn hören er ist ja ein mod und kann sowas ja auch entscheiden


sure thing!


----------



## Rexo (29. August 2009)

_Also hier sind einige namen zum weglaufen und auslachen 

hab mier etwas gedanken gemacht und will euch fragen wie ihr die namen findet

Santino und Giancarlo 

 beide sind schon gesichert :/

mfg Rexo _


----------



## LiamProd (29. August 2009)

Finsch


----------



## spacekeks007 (29. August 2009)

Bodo... ja hudihudihudi wo is der gute hund (hausmeister krause)

hasso fido bellowuffie

öder Möter halb mensch halb köter

gibt viele solche sachen ... Möter würde aber passen zu den viechern.


----------



## Rexo (29. August 2009)

_Möte ris langsma abgelutscht :/ und hohrt auf meine namen´s Krearionen zu klauen _


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Möte ris langsma abgelutscht :/ und hohrt auf meine namen´s Krearionen zu klauen _



iiihhh abgelutscht xD

ich hätt noch einen dárkwólfrôgúe oder shádôwdrúîd achja für tauren pala hätt ich auch noch einen hówlydêátcúw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (29. August 2009)

Cezza schrieb:


> Wolverine!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




XD Made my day!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (30. August 2009)

Hm... nach ein wenig überlegung:

_Männlich:_
Parus
Luke
Morris
Fellon
Samsa
Orin
Baskar
Areld
Volex
_
Weiblich:_
Talia
Eibe
Nachi
Parla
Salina
Berri / Berra
Tori
Lethis
Vilette

Ich aber werd mir spontan was feines überlegen. Diese Vorschläge gibt es ja jetzt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_Hab etwas Nachgedacht was zu wolfen passen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Kiba
-Tsume
-Hige
-Toboe
-Blue
-Cheza 

und ja ich weis die sind alle aus Wolf´s Rain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Best anime ever ^^

mfg Rexo
_


----------



## Lykis (30. August 2009)

ich nen meinen worgen dan imbashadworoxxor  halt das passt nicht ganz  rein dan einfach Dieter


/ironie off

lawl ich  erstell mri einfach noch nen Lykis mit i einem behidnertem sodnerzeichen drüber wie beim dk ...   ^,^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. August 2009)

Dieter ist zu banal, meiner wird Fiffi heißen


----------



## Irtan (30. August 2009)

Genispurke /ironie off

Das entscheide ich spontan mit meiner umguck-taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Hexenmeister hiess z.B. Irtan bei google eingeben und ihr wisst was die umguck-taktik ist ;D


----------



## lolGER61095 (30. August 2009)

Shâdòwørq, Tódêswòrq, Wòrgénmênsch und Wòrg


----------



## legammler (30. August 2009)

stofftier wenns das nicht shcon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuberu (30. August 2009)

zeckenteppich wäre natürlich auch ne option


----------



## Jice (30. August 2009)

Da ich die wahrscheinlich eh nur kurz anzocke und dann die lust verliere wird es nen Fun name wie:

ReihnierWolfcastel  (na wen mein ich?)
IstnichtStubenrein
EuleimWolfspelz
Beinrammeler
BehaarterSack


----------



## Zhiala (30. August 2009)

Schade das Angua schon vergeben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird wohl sowas wie Taima, Mahira, Maran oder ähnliches. 
Die Namen mögen vielleicht nicht gut sein aber zumindest brauch ich keine hundertdrölf Akzente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfist (30. August 2009)

Fanboy, kannnix,  
holdplayersforallcost?


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Ich habe meinen schon gesichert.
Dibbuk. Worgen Hexenmeister


----------



## -timeplot- (31. August 2009)

Bäämmm 

Bämbel

Buderus 

Baldrian

Kannstnurimsitzen




MFG^^ xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. August 2009)

Volksworgen hab ich auf mehreren serven versucht zu besetzen überall schon vergeben^^


----------



## madmurdock (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...



Darauf wirds hinauslaufen. Bin mal gespannt wie viele Fenris, Hati und Varg Verunstaltungen es dann geben wird. *g*


----------



## Mäuserich (31. August 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal die wichtigsten Namen auf dem Server auf dem ich meine Worgen anfangen werde gesichert:

Mondfell (wie meine Druidin, passt aber auch super für nen Worg)
Moonfur (omg wie unkreativ, einfach so auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Silverfang (deutsche Version war auf dem Server leider nicht mehr verfügbar)



Irtan schrieb:


> Das entscheide ich spontan mit meiner umguck-taktik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genial! Wer hätte gedacht das durch so eine "dämliche" herangehensweise ein wohlklingender Name herauskommt.


----------



## Grobs (31. August 2009)

keine ahnung ob die hier schonmal standen aber auf mmo hab ich mal die gelesen

worgenfox und worgenfreeman     fand ich klasse


----------



## ToM_89 (31. August 2009)

Ich werd meinen wohl Anduin nennen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




PS: schon reserviert ^^


----------



## D@rklighthunter (31. August 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...




Wie erbärmlich sind denn diese Namen?
Ich finde sowas gehört verboten!


----------



## Livien (31. August 2009)

> ch hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...



<<Hast du ein neues Hündchen bekommen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

D@rklighthunter schrieb:


> Wie erbärmlich sind denn diese Namen?
> Ich finde sowas gehört verboten!



*hust*hust* d@rklighthunter...wer im glasshaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocci (31. August 2009)

Ich finde es nicht sonderlich originell einem Worgen Hundenamen oder Namen von hundeähnlichen Figuren aus der Mythologie zu geben.
Immerhn sind die Worgen Menschen die sich in Worgen verwandeln (und zurückverwandeln) können. Daher würde genauso jeder für Menschen passende Name auch hier passen.

Natürlich werde auch ich meinem Worgen einen besonderen Namen suchen, aber der bisherige Einfallsreichtum bei einigen Namen in diesem Thread ist etwa auf dem Level der Jägerpets. Von denen übriegens genug als Lassie, Fenris oder Cerberus herumlaufen.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_@Nocci da hats du leider recht :/ 90% der namen hier sind geistiger *****
 Meiner wierd zwar nach einen wolfs rain characte heissen is aber egal passt einfach super
_


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

mein gott habt ihr den überhaupt keinen Humor?

ich bitt euch WORGANFREEMAN ist dohc genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein gott habt ihr den überhaupt keinen Humor?
> 
> ich bitt euch WORGANFREEMAN ist dohc genial
> 
> ...


Der ist so schlecht, dass er schon fast wieder gut ist^^  Hat mich - im Gegensatz zu den meisten Namen hier - zumindest zum Schmunzeln gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generell finde ich, wer Worgen namen wie Wolverine, Beowulf oder Lassie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt, ist auch nicht besser als die Nachtelf Hunter namens Legolas, Zwerge namens Gimli, Todesritter namens Deathknight usw.


Ist nur meine Meinung; muss auch niemand teilen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (1. September 2009)

Wolfgang.


----------



## Sidious75 (1. September 2009)

Struppi oder Lo'gosh


Was worgen angeht, werd ich die nie  in von worgen in Menschenform switchen.   menschen sind primitivlinge.  sieht man am könig von sw.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

*Rin tin tin, Rosetteschmarette oder Blanche/Belmont*


----------



## Tandial (1. September 2009)

Ich würde meinen Worgen einen etwas Nostalgischen !menschen!-namen geben, da sie ja lange zeit hinter dieser mauer eingesperrt waren.

meine Favorieten wären Gabriell, Lucius, Brutus, Marcus, Viktor (männlich)
                             und Selene, Armelia, Bellatrix (weiblich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (1. September 2009)

Lestat^^


----------



## aurifex94 (1. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> Wolfgang.


diese aussage war nach der Fachlichen Meinung von Nocci  sowas wie ein geistiges "oben ohne" -.-



Tandial schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen Worgen einen etwas Nostalgischen !menschen!-namen geben, da sie ja lange zeit hinter dieser mauer eingesperrt waren.
> 
> meine Favorieten wären Gabriell, Lucius, Brutus, Marcus, Viktor (männlich)
> und Selene, Armelia, Bellatrix (weiblich)


...Bellatrix...Lucius...Harry Potter Fan? ^^


----------



## Tandial (1. September 2009)

die bücher ja die meisten filme sind ganz gut außer der neue glaube nummer 6 is der neue^^ der is total scheiße

aber nicht deswegen ich mag die namen einfach :3


----------



## Sidious75 (1. September 2009)

finde lestat gut,  derjenige den tom cruise in interview  mit einem vampir spielt. hach   ich liebe vampir filme.


----------



## Hewley (1. September 2009)

Also ich finde das mit Hundenamen ist echt ein schmarn.

Mein Worg wird so heißen: Wael.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein gott habt ihr den überhaupt keinen Humor?
> 
> ich bitt euch WORGANFREEMAN ist dohc genial
> 
> ...



wenigstens noch einer der spaß versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. September 2009)

_Killworg
Urmaworgman 
WorgenTarantino 
Peterwolfen
Guck gerade Kill Bill deshakb kommen mier auf einme die namen xD_


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenigstens noch einer der spaß versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der ist nur nen Buchstaben zu lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr



Neeeeiiiiiiin, nicht noch mehr Namen mit ´`^° etc...

Dann lieber was halbwitziges wie Wolfgang oder so...


----------



## Alohajoe (1. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Peterwolfen_


Da fällt mir glatt Wolfenstein ein...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (1. September 2009)

AlteFellmatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. September 2009)

hm, war es überhaupt die aufgabe, die Name zu bewerten oder eher viel mehr Namen für Worgen zu finden. Wenn hier unbedingt wer Namen für Worgen bewerten will

->BesterNamederWelt<-

P.s. mir egal, dass der name zu lang ist


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (1. September 2009)

Kalixia (schon reserviert) - in Anlehnung an den Roman: Kalix, die Werwölfin von London. 
Den Namen gab es leider schon auf meinem Server.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. September 2009)

Edner
^^
dank dem lied edner von hanni kohl
"sie ist zurück mit einer riesengroßen latte, sies halb frau halb ratte"
ich musste einfach an das lied denken als ich erfuhr das worgen spielbar werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (1. September 2009)

Fenrir heisst mein Wolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worgennamen wären Pelzwurst, Flohkissen oder Räudiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. September 2009)

ich werd meinen Worgen Wolfburg nennen wenn ich kann

ansonnsten:Schnellfang,Packzu,Beißab,Silberrücken...

oder Fido,die Wolfs Reenkarnation des großen Fidos aus dem Buch Helle Barden


----------



## Rexo (1. September 2009)

_Hige auf Gul'dan reserviert xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wolf´s Rain wtf xD _


----------



## Deis (1. September 2009)

So wie viele Leute zu DK Zeiten ihren DK Deathknight in allen Variationen benannt haben, werden diese Leute ihren Worg irgendwas mit Hund, Wolf, Worg, Reisser, Beisser in englisch, deutsch, spanisch, franzoesisch, lateinisch, sumerisch oder wie auch immer nennen.
Wer es verbietet? Niemand.
Wen interessiert es? Ebenfalls niemanden.
Hab ich mal was anderes behauptet? Das war gelogen!


----------



## Kamro (1. September 2009)

Hab mir meinen Namen schon gesichtert mit ner lvl 1 knom kroegerin als platzhalter. Name ist Lykano.


----------



## OMGlooool (1. September 2009)

shàdówwolf


ich find den jetz gut, Ihr nicht?^^


----------



## D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com (2. September 2009)

WauWau...


----------



## flero (2. September 2009)

Lyn685 schrieb:


> In ihrer Menschengestalt haben die Worgen aus Gilneas doch so einen "Gentleman, ?Gentlewoman?" Stil und ihre Stadt sieht auch so aus wie London im 17.-18. Jahrhundert, (denke ich) ihr wisst schon, Zylinder, Monokel, Gehstöcke usw.
> Ich denke daran kann man sich bei der Namenssuche orientieren.
> Klingt zwar etwas abgedroschen, aber wie wäre es mit "(Sir) William" zum Beispiel?




Ò.ó  lyn685 ist nun schuld das alle worgen auf rp server namen wie jack the ripper haben =O


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (2. September 2009)

Arugal, Ârûgâl,Árúgál,Àrùgàl oder Wurstsemmel

*geht kotzen*


----------



## immortal15 (2. September 2009)

negroW


----------



## Tony B. (2. September 2009)

Hannes !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

HansPeter


----------



## Buschwalker (2. September 2009)

Nightcrawler
WhiteFang
Silberklaue

^^


----------



## Yosef (2. September 2009)

Dârkýwôlf


----------



## Angeelus (2. September 2009)

Fifi


----------



## slurm (2. September 2009)

dogshit
dogroxxor


----------



## Imon (2. September 2009)

DerTutNix


----------



## Envictus (2. September 2009)

Penis


----------



## Gierdre (2. September 2009)

Envictus schrieb:


> P...



Äh ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann doch lieber: "Haarausfall"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (2. September 2009)

Schnuffelwuffel oder Schoßhündchen.


----------



## the Whitewolf (2. September 2009)

Mein Worg wird Crayn heissen  is reserviert


----------



## The-Dragon (4. September 2009)

Wieso nicht einfach "Worgendruide" oder "Worgenjäger" oder so?
Gibt auf jedem Server für jede Kombination mindestens einen der sich so nennt, wie seine Rassen-Klassen-Kombination. Kreativ muss man sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mich echt halb tot gelacht beim durchlesen (ja, habe alle Seiten gelesen). Schade nur, das Viele offensichtlich keinen Spaß verstehen.
Werde mich wohl selbst erst dann für einen Namen entscheiden können, wenn ich meinen Worgen dann auf dem Charaktererstellbildschirm vor mir habe...

Übrigens: Ja, Worgen sind zu einer Hälfte auch Menschen. Aber seht das mal aus RP-Sicht: Ein Mensch, der zu mehr wird, sein "normales" Leben hinter sich lassen muss und auch einfach eine ganz andere Persönlichkeit entwickelt wird zwangsläufig einen anderen Namen, als seinen alten, bürgerlichen Namen, annehmen. Das ist dann zwar nicht Wuffi oder Bello oder so, aber eben auch nicht James oder Edward. Allein schon aus reinem Selbstmitleid wird ein Worgen sich neuen, passenden Namen geben.

Kurzzeitig fand ich so Namen wie Silberklaue oder Ähnliches recht ansprechend, letztendlich wird es bei mir aber wohl wieder ein frei erfundener Name sein, der sich lediglich meinen Regeln unterwirft. Sprich der Anfangsbuchstabe darf noch nicht vergeben sein auf meiner Charliste und es muss ein y im Namen drin sein. Den Rest entscheide ich spontan. Immerhin hab ich so schon drei Namen kreirt, die bis heute absolut einzigartig sind und zudem noch gut klingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mdruffy (4. September 2009)

gab es bestimmt schon aba Worgenfreeman oder volksworgen xD^^


----------



## Kreuzfahrer Khordal (4. September 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Männlichen oder einen weiblichen Worgen spielen werde.

Vllt. spiele ich beides.

Habe mir deshalb schon mal 2 Namen gesichert

Männlich: Gendaras

Weiblich: Vanira

so far Khordal


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2009)

InyourFace
IndeineFresse
AufsMaul
IchbeisseDich
Gehweg
WUff
Miau
Katze
Hund
HundKatze


etc....


----------



## Darussios (4. September 2009)

Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher, Schafspelz, Tollwut, Diverse X-men-namen, Werwolf, Wehrwolf, Wolfsmensch


Worgen-Only-Gildennamen:

WölfeimSchafspelz, Werwölfe, Wolverines Kinder, Wolfsmenschen, Verwandte von Kommisar Rex, Partner mit kalter Schnauze, Heul doch, etc


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> *Idefix*, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, *Wolfgang*, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher, Schafspelz, *Tollwut*, Diverse X-men-namen, Werwolf, Wehrwolf, Wolfsmensch
> 
> 
> Worgen-Only-Gildennamen:
> ...


Die Fett markierten find ich geil ^^

Wäre eine Überlegung gut mein Worg dann so zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (4. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (4. September 2009)

Werwolf?
Wessenwolf?
Wemwolf?
Wenwolf?

Wowolf?
Wiewolf?
Waswolf?
Warumwolf?
Wozuwolf?
Wiesowolf?
Weshalbwolf?
Weswegenwolf?
Wannwolf?
Wohinwolf?
Woherwolf?
Wievielwolf?
Welcherwolf?

Häwolf?


----------



## Toastbrod (9. September 2009)

- Wolfenstein

- Der mit dem Wolf tanzt Wolf

- *Wolfgang*

- Schaf

- Fellfresse

- Chewbacca


----------



## Schackliehn (9. September 2009)

FALLS ich zu Cataclysm wieder mit WoW anfangen würde, dann auch noch einen Worg erstellen würde, wäre sein Name
Onkeltom.

ganz sicher.

und bei ner Worgin

Tantetom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schackliehn (9. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Werwolf?
> Wessenwolf?
> Wemwolf?
> Wenwolf?
> ...



Wiejetztwolf?


----------



## Brubanani (9. September 2009)

Airwolf
Spielzerstörer
MenschderDruideseinwill
Druidenklasseklauer
hatte ich schon ankotzer verschwind hinter deine holzfällertür geschierben?
Achja stimmt nochnicht...

super klasse wenn sie sich nicht in einen homomensch verwandeln könnte


----------



## TheStormrider (9. September 2009)

Schackliehn schrieb:


> Wiejetztwolf?


Warumjetztwolf? 

Warumnichtworg? das sind doch Worgen und keine Wolfen.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Fellknäul oder Fellknäuel??? Ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinaru (9. September 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> forenticker auffer hauptseite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



egal was machst du hier? was kümmert dich was es neues in wow gibt? geh spielen , oder geh mit deinem imaniären freund schattenboxen...aber pls troll dich aus den foren du boon


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2009)

WorgenName: Worgenlatte
GoblinName: Gobbocop

wo wir gerade bei worgen sind, 
weiß schon irgend jemand was über die tänze, die die Worgen bekommen?^^





Mfg


----------



## Xhubi (9. September 2009)

Crozz schrieb:


> weiß schon irgend jemand was über die tänze, die die Worgen bekommen?^^



Der, der mit dem Wolf tanzt?
i know, fail, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (4. Oktober 2009)

Möter

Möter ist halb Mensch, halb Köter. Und er ist sein eigener bester Freund...


Spaceballs FTW^^


----------



## chaosruler (4. Oktober 2009)

ganz einfach
schaut euch die dk namen an
entweder dieser rotz mit noch mehr °^´ oder so oder halt mit nem x hinten 
wie 
têrròrrórkìngxx


----------



## Càtdòg.. (4. Oktober 2009)

Katzig =) Den würd ich nehem ...
Aber da ich Hordler bin ....
Werd ich ein Goblin nehmen mit dem Namen: Gnomik


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2009)

wolfsburger^^
worginator-Krieger


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> und natürlich Wolfgang.



ich muss zugeben, ich habe gelacht^^

ich glaub ich kauf mir nur das addon um mir ein worgen names wolfgang zu machen


----------



## Minøtaurus (14. Oktober 2009)

Klingt vielleicht eigenartig, aber der eindeutig passendste Namen für einen Worgen ist :

Gandolf... 
bzw. Gandulf

Wenn ihr fragt warum, hier die erklärung:

*Gandolf* isländisch, von gandr/ulfr, > Der wie ein Werwolf kämpfende<
*
Gandulf* ältere Form von Gandolf


----------



## Kultig (14. Oktober 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



wen interessierts?


----------



## Apo1337 (14. Oktober 2009)

Goblinname:

Dunichtnehmenkerze

!!!!


----------



## chyroon (14. Oktober 2009)

Worg; Whiskas, Rex, WollePetri

Goblin; DieterBohlen, AngelaMerkel


----------



## Maradil (14. Oktober 2009)

Horst


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Goblinname:
> 
> Dunichtnehmenkerze
> 
> !!!!


und worgenname du 

Dunichtnehmenkatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (14. Oktober 2009)

Ruffus oder Dummsack


----------



## quik'Silver (14. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wolfsburger^^
> worginator-Krieger



sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (14. Oktober 2009)

also ich werde meine Wolfsdame warsch Yara nennen 
oder YâràxOxO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wolfgang is doch wirklich gut 
is zwar viel schwachsinn dabei aber der hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht 
und hat mich während meiner langweiligen arbeitszeit mal wieder zum lächeln gebracht


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Oktober 2009)

Cezza schrieb:


> Wolverine!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir schon gesichert für meinen /2-flamenden Bank-Worg xD


----------



## Moriar (14. Oktober 2009)

Wargina


----------



## HuBi! (14. Oktober 2009)

Chucknorris !


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Spiderwoman, Weißwurstesser


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2009)

Genickbeißer


----------



## Starkwurst (14. Oktober 2009)

Shadowolve, Deathwolve, Wolverine, Werwolv
das ganze mit allen möglichen Akzenten, dann dürften die meisten kiddies bedient sein


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Wolvar :>


----------



## HoherLord (15. Oktober 2009)

NasserFuchs


----------



## Anburak-G (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich nenn ihn Möter, halb Mensch - halb Köter (Gott bin ich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## HoherLord (15. Oktober 2009)

Dann nenn ich ihn Spaceballs... hehe... (mann, wir SIND alt) ^^


----------



## Cavador (16. Oktober 2009)

Und warum blubbert Mr. Radar so komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd meinen auf den Namen "Tender"* taufen.


*http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/tender.html


----------



## DenniBoy16 (17. Oktober 2009)

fluffy =D


----------



## hey dude (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Namengenerator für Worgen (sollte wenn möglich Schurke sein):



Shadow
Darknis
Mighty
Agony
Night
Death
Claw
Destruction
Pain
Grief
Brute

+

killer
master
slayer
assassin
murder
wolf
dawg
butcher
slicer
beast

Ich freu mich schon auf meinen imba Worg rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toordahl (17. Oktober 2009)

Wolfmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (17. Oktober 2009)

hundemüde


----------



## Plastikbecher (17. Oktober 2009)

Worgcraft, Worgtheline, Powerworg, Worgietalkie,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (17. Oktober 2009)

Gaysogodo


----------



## Monoecus (17. Oktober 2009)

Volksworgen


----------



## Firûsha (17. Oktober 2009)

Garviel


----------



## -*-Rask-*- (17. Oktober 2009)

Womöglich "Skrymir". =)


----------



## Arthragon (17. Oktober 2009)

Typisch alli´s -.-
das Addon kommt erst nächstes jahr -.-


----------



## d3faultPlayer (17. Oktober 2009)

Arthragon schrieb:


> Typisch alli´s -.-
> das Addon kommt erst nächstes jahr -.-



wayne? warum schreibst du das jetzt? willst du dich als "cooler hordler" outen?

btt: ich nenn meinen worglol


----------



## phipush1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ptolemä wird meiner heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (17. Oktober 2009)

mein worg wird healpriest...XTreconstructor!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorschach x2 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich nenn meinen "Rumo". Nach dem gleichnamigen Wolpertinger im ebenfalls gleichnamigen Buch von Walther Moers - geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMSIDR (17. Oktober 2009)

worgin-druid namens Angua


----------



## Ardor11 (17. Oktober 2009)

hmmm einen Namen für einen Worgen hmm vieleicht etwas in Richtung Mensch? Ich denke da es einmal Menschen waren währe es wohl am besten etwas Menschliches also nichts wie Urgozh oder naglikh. Obwohl die Menschen von Gilneas ja abgeschieden waren und vieleicht dadurch andere Namensarten bekamen hmm ach mir fällt dan wohl was ein ich laufe mal der Masse nach naja Wolfi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallamos (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mindestens 2 worgen machen, der eine wird ein krieger der Blutmähne heißen wird und der 2. wird Mondkralle heißen und ein druide sein.


----------



## SanjiCard (18. Oktober 2009)

Ououou das arme Lore. ;D


----------



## handzumgrus (19. Oktober 2009)

*worgin-druid namens Angua *

auch sehr innovativ ^^


----------



## Liberiana (19. Oktober 2009)

Worgen-Jäger,
name: Lycaon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## australian76 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und natürlich Wolfgang.




lol... Wolfgang ist ja mal geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde meinen zB Lupus oder Lupo nennen.


----------



## handzumgrus (19. Oktober 2009)

australian76 schrieb:


> lol... Wolfgang ist ja mal geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kevin


----------



## Mograin (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich hätte nette worgen namen

Weegee XD
Theking XD
mahboh XD
mamaluigi XD
Dinner XD und smalok


----------



## Draycon (28. Oktober 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> fail ich nen meinen tauren doch auch nich bullevontölz



Aber vielleicht TölevonBulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Draycon schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht TölevonBulz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der is nicht schlecht, aber den verstehn 80% doch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bleib bei Worgenlatte ;-)


----------



## jkalius (28. Oktober 2009)

schnuffel


----------



## Ronas (28. Oktober 2009)

Bananenlarry


----------



## Assor (28. Oktober 2009)

Streuner
(Susi &) Strolch
Lupos (Latein)
Likespedigree
Dislikeswhiskas
*Magkeinemuschis* - Kind aber glücklich dabei.
Jagtdenpostboten
Magnurmänneringelb
Raidetnurmitauslauf
Raiddiehüte
Wartetambriefkasten
Waldisttoilettenland

<Gilden die bellen raiden nicht>
<Jagen Postboten und hassen Whiskas>
<Brauchen Auslauf>
<Sind steuerpflichtig>
<Gefahrenhundegesetz>


----------



## Draycon (28. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Nimmt man einen Menschennamen,hängt Shadow,oder wahlweise Killer ran,dann hat man einen schönen Namen.



Also ich find Horstshadow oder Detlefkiller nich grad berauschend.


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

fluffy :>


----------



## CypherGirl (28. Oktober 2009)

Weiblicher Worg: Worgina.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Wurstfach (28. Oktober 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mit wow aufgehört... die community wird immer schlimmer als reifer...



Dann geh mal wieder online. Du wirst merken, da ist es noch viel schlimmer als hier. Nur noch Kinder glaube ich.

@TE: Der wirklich sinnloseste Thread den ich je gelesen hab!

Und @ alle anderen, die noch so unklug waren irgendwelche dämlichen Namen hier zu posten: Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich???

So das mußte jetzt mal raus denn ich bin der, ich bin der.....ich bin der Wurstfachverkäuferin!

Ach übrigens: Gehen zwei Zwerge nebeinander her. Plötzlich sagt der eine zum anderen: Du, lass mich auch mal in die Mitte!

Post Nr.1 Wurstfach...GZ...Willkommen im Kindergarten^^


----------



## OMGlooool (28. Oktober 2009)

deathköter painköter shadowdog painwau deathbello painidefix killbrutus REX peter.


----------



## Fee1404 (28. Oktober 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> deathköter painköter shadowdog painwau deathbello painidefix killbrutus REX peter.



Made my day xD

ähm ich würde nen Furian machen xD


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> deathköter painköter shadowdog painwau deathbello painidefix killbrutus REX peter.



oh ja einen von denen werd ich nehmen :>


----------



## Chillers (28. Oktober 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...



Wolgintopf für chinafarmer wäre mein professioneller, unverbindlicher, kostenloser Forschlag.

RSF sind beabsichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wolgintopf für chinafarmer wäre mein professioneller, unverbindlicher, kostenloser Forschlag.
> 
> RSF sind beabsichtigt.
> 
> ...



lol xD


----------



## Jinjala (28. Oktober 2009)

Dienstworgen; Volksworgen; Lupsi; Lupinie; Lykanthrop

Gildenname: Lupus Dei; Worgsen; Die Volksworgen; Die Dienstworgen; Wer nicht worgt, der nicht gewinnt

Charaktername: DrHouse in der Gilde "It´s Lupus"

... jetzt dürft ich mich steinigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (28. Oktober 2009)

Wurstfach schrieb:


> @TE: Der wirklich sinnloseste Thread den ich je gelesen hab!
> 
> Und @ alle anderen, die noch so unklug waren irgendwelche dämlichen Namen hier zu posten: Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich???



Ich find den Thread recht amüsant.


----------



## Haramann (28. Oktober 2009)

Müffelbüffel
Flauschi
Fellmann
Bärmann


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Jinjala schrieb:


> Charaktername: DrHouse in der Gilde "It´s Lupus"



XD HAHAHAH Geile scheiße das muss ich sofort machen


----------



## Zeut (29. Oktober 2009)

shewolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeymonk (29. Oktober 2009)

"Würg der Worg" oder "Hasso".


----------



## xxhajoxx (31. Oktober 2009)

Garuromon

Digimon ftw!!!


----------



## Güntaaaaaa (31. Oktober 2009)

Haarald


----------



## Pluto-X (31. Oktober 2009)

Möter , halb Mensch halb Köter. (Zitat aus dem Film : Spaceballs)


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

jackwolfskinn!


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2009)

Charakternamen: Fangzahn,Blutklaue, Mondkind, Mondheuler,
Charakternamen Schurken extraklasse: Wûffkíllèr,Ârúgãl,Bängbänghûnd,dôlchwólf,...
Gilden: WUFF?!?,Wauwau's,Knuddelhündchen, Wolfmänner,Wolfsherde,
Jägerpets: kleinerHund,kleinerWolf,WorgenDiener,


achja wegem typisch allys von arathgor (oder so...) ich bin Hordler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (2. November 2009)

Hab mir den namen : 
Udoo
gesichert^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (2. November 2009)

wurden schon Wolfram oder Wulfram gennant? ^^

naja, hab mir die schon gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (2. November 2009)

Fyrok,Arenu,Leo,


----------



## Waiseheill (2. Oktober 2010)

*Ultimate Top 10 Worgen Names :*

1. Worgenlatte
2. Volksworgen
3. Worgasmus
4. Worgnfreeman
5. Worgaholic
6. Worgcraft
7. Worgengrauen
8. Cyworg
9. Scoobydoo
10. Wolfgang

Worgenmotto : _Wer nicht worgt, der nicht gewinnt._

=)

Goblinnamen hab ich mir keine mühen gemacht welche zu sammeln, da ich eher auf ally Seite stehe ^^

Aber find *Grinch* ganz nett, oder *QPido* (optimal natürlich als hunter)

MfG


----------



## SonneBlock (2. Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang, ein gewöhnlicher Menschenname.

Oder: Idefix.


----------



## chrasher (2. Oktober 2010)

Armand
Abbes


----------



## Oryxo (2. Oktober 2010)

Mhh als ich die Überschrift las fiel mir spontan für eine Worgen Dame "Worgina" ein aber hab dann gemerkt das sich das mit Hamburger Dialekt ausgesprochen etwas "komisch" anhört


----------



## Petu (2. Oktober 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Nightshade,Whiteshade.Nightclaw,Fluffykin,Rex,Lykos^^
> 
> Vielen mir grad so ein obs wohl daran liegt das mein weißes Worgpet Whiteshade heisstxD



Du hast Shad0w30xx03 vergessen.....

Ach wie ich die Kidz auslache.


----------



## Mograin (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir den namen Dárrick(eigendlich wollte ich Darrick nehemn ging leider nicht^^) vorresaviert Weil die Gilneas Worgen früher mal Menschen wahren ^^


----------



## Sharynne (2. Oktober 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Nightshade,Whiteshade.Nightclaw,Fluffykin,Rex,Lykos^^
> 
> Vielen mir grad so ein obs wohl daran liegt das mein weißes Worgpet Whiteshade heisstxD




Lol, Nightshade war mein erster Gedanke^^


Ich bin für "Ripjaw" oder "Paw"


----------



## Surfboy1995 (2. Oktober 2010)

Stanley (Vorgebirge des Hügellands Wolfname)

Bello

Tobi -> Tøbi (Das O mit dem strich Alt+155 numtaste)


----------



## Lornorr (2. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jacknicholson



made my day :-)


----------



## steven9797 (2. Oktober 2010)

Spongebob, Schwammkopf, Brusthaar, Wauwauchen, Halo Reach^^, Buffedhund, Kaufhauscop, Karl, Smartphone, Bigphone, Bratpfanne, (Todes)Schnitzel, Chinasteak, Katze.


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir reichte es schon, die erste Seite zu lesen und meine schlimmsten Vermutungen waren bestätigt.

Sobald Cata raus ist, werden mindestens 95 % aller Worgennamen einfallslos sein und man ganz schnell wieder auf das geistige Alter und Reife des jeweiligen Spielers schliessen. Schade, das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung strengere Richtlinien einführt.
Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Art Spieler ignorieren, weder Raid noch sonst was mit denen unternehmen, sollte mich so jemand ansprechen, werde ich dezent nachfragen ob die Namensgebung versagt hat.


----------



## Marctoad (2. Oktober 2010)

Snoopy, Pluto


----------



## dustail (2. Oktober 2010)

cerberus, bruno, wolfram, wolfrum, wolfi, hundemon, hunduster, raikow, entei, suicune


----------



## Krovvy (2. Oktober 2010)

Breasa schrieb:


> Man nehme einen Hundenamen den kein vernünftiger Mensch seinem Hund gibt und hängt Shadow wahlweise vor oder hinter den Namen, e voilá ein Worgenname ^^



oder dark- davor, fantasieloser kann es ja nicht mehr werden ^^

edith: viele von den namen sind doch sowieso schon vergeben.


----------



## redknife (2. Oktober 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...



mit den namen würde ich niemals rumlaufen...


----------



## kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi (2. Oktober 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Mir reichte es schon, die erste Seite zu lesen und meine schlimmsten Vermutungen waren bestätigt.
> 
> Sobald Cata raus ist, werden mindestens 95 % aller Worgennamen einfallslos sein und man ganz schnell wieder auf das geistige Alter und Reife des jeweiligen Spielers schliessen. Schade, das Blizzard bei der Namensgebung strengere Richtlinien einführt.
> Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Art Spieler ignorieren, weder Raid noch sonst was mit denen unternehmen, sollte mich so jemand ansprechen, werde ich dezent nachfragen ob die Namensgebung versagt hat.



Stimmt. Der Name sagt alles ueber die Faehigkeiten eines Menschens aus und natuerlich sollten alle Menschen die nicht in dein Schema eines guten Namens passen am besten gebannt, Geloescht und Gekreuzigt werden.


----------



## swenkhhc (2. Oktober 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand  "Lassie" vorgeschlagen   das doch n schöner Name für nen Worgen!


----------



## Xartoss (2. Oktober 2010)

waldi *G*


----------



## Venomspree (2. Oktober 2010)

Worgenfreemen und als shami (ele) Blitzknödel


----------



## kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi (2. Oktober 2010)

Worgenfreeman waehre auch gut gewesen, aber da fehlt ein einziges Zeichen.


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Horde, werd mir aber mal einen Worgen erstellen und die Startgebiete durchspielen 

Hab mir schon einen Namen reserviert:

_*Ingeworg*
_




! 


PS: Welcher Worg hat den Thread eigentlich ausgebuddelt?^^


----------



## Hortensie (3. Oktober 2010)

Wolferine?

Bei dem Namen frage ich mich, was nun Vielfraße mit Hunden gemein haben?
( Wolferine ist englisch und heißt Vielfraß, und das ist kein Hund  )


----------



## DeathDranor (3. Oktober 2010)

Fluffy


----------



## Darkprincess (3. Oktober 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...



Du hast bei Deiner Namenswahl Bello vergessen=)


----------



## Diclonii (3. Oktober 2010)

Worgasmus

Worgenmotto : _Wer nicht worgt, der nicht gewinnt._

*Zu geil!** xD*


----------



## nosmoke (3. Oktober 2010)

drachenfell reserviert auf aegwynn ^^


----------



## Nephretiri (3. Oktober 2010)

Wuffi oder Wauwau


----------



## Moktheshock (4. Oktober 2010)

Worg druide: Stöckchen^^


----------



## AlleriaCrador (4. Oktober 2010)

Volksworgen


----------



## Seryma (4. Oktober 2010)

Seht euch Tiersendungen an und ihr werdet nen Hundenamen finden


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

THE ONE AND ONLY ... Struppi


----------



## Zakraz (4. Oktober 2010)

Zakraz, Woorgi, Reloop. Und kp xD.. Bin Horde.:! xD


----------



## Fipsin (4. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Trollt doch alle...

Ich sag CHarles, Richard, James, Mary usw.

Es sind immer noch Menschen (Englisher Style)


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich dachte mir hier sind so viele 08/15 Namen, das ich mal ganz was anderes Vorschlage.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Diabolus (griech.): "abwärts fließend"[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Sammael (hebr.): "Gift Gottes"[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Shiva (Hindi): Der Zerstörer[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Tezcatlipoca: Aztekischer Gott der Hölle[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Moloch: Phönizischer und kanaanitischer Teufel[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- [/font]Nemesis (gr. &#8222;Zuteilung [des Gebührenden]&#8221 Die griechische Göttin des rechten Maßes und der Vergeltung, die aus Übermut begangenes Unrecht bestraft


----------



## Bommbur (4. Oktober 2010)

Lol, also ich würde meinen Worg Turak oder so nennen^^
und nen goblin vllt gypsi ;D


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

Worgon =)


----------



## handzumgrus (5. Oktober 2010)

oder doch wieder ein römername:

crassusbeissus, scharfuszahnus..


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2010)

Varkgorim schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich dachte mir hier sind so viele 08/15 Namen, das ich mal ganz was anderes Vorschlage.[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Diabolus (griech.): "abwärts fließend"[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]- Sammael (hebr.): "Gift Gottes"[/font]* Gegen Namensrichtlinien da religiöser Hintergrund (auch Dämonen etc. haben religiösen Background)*
> ...



Tja...braucht nur einer einen schlechten Tag zu haben und die Namen melden mit der Begründung religiöse Gottheiten/Dämonen hätten im Spiel nichts zu suchen und mind. 5/6 der Chars mit diesem Namen dürfen sich umbenennen (sofern ein GM die Gründe des Melders nachvollziehen kann)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> Volksworgen



So heißt meine alte Gilde xD


----------



## Serephit (5. Oktober 2010)

haben wir hier Programmierer, die einen Namensgenerator schreiben können?


1) push [Namen generieren]

2) Charname = rnd(1-9)Namenspool1 + rnd(1-5)Namenspool2

3) Charname = Charname + add random: ^ ` ´

4) das wars^^


Namenspool1

1. Shadow
2. Nacht
3. Death
4. Killer
5. Night
6. Blut
7. Blood
8. Ice
9. Undead

Namenspool2

1. Fenrir
2. Wolverine
3. Wulf
4. Wolf
5. Hunter


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Oktober 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> ich hätte schon mal eine kleine Auswahl beliebter Worgennamen:
> 
> Idefix, Harras, Hasso, Spike, Wolfdieter, Wolfgang, Rolf, Rex, Snoopdog, Schuhmacher,
> 
> ...


Hasso ist top


----------



## j0sh (5. Oktober 2010)

ein möglicher gildename wäre auch noch "who let wolfs out?"


----------



## Deathloc (5. Oktober 2010)

_Worgenfreeman_. Und es gibt sogar eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit!


----------



## Deepender (5. Oktober 2010)

du willst also wirklich n dackel spielen? nenn den doch susie-.- von susie und strolch, oder halt strolch....


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Volksworgen (War das schon? Thread nicht gelesen  )

und Gilde: "schnüffelt an seinem Hintern" !!


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Oktober 2010)

DeWorgheit (für Leute die des Bruceisch mächtig sind ^^)
Wörghaider


----------



## Nethertank (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

ein cooler Name finde ich ist : Warui inu 

das ist japanisch und bedeutet böser Hund^^


----------



## Derolar (5. Oktober 2010)

Gildenname <Weck das Tier in dir>


----------



## iggeblackmoore (5. Oktober 2010)

Hund


----------



## schäubli (5. Oktober 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> DeWorgheit (für Leute die des Bruceisch mächtig sind ^^)
> *Wörghaider*



nicht wirklich witzig ...^^


----------



## Imon (5. Oktober 2010)

Fiffi, Bello...

oder einfach hier was aussuchen :-)

http://www.hundename...verzeichnis.de/


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Derolar schrieb:


> Gildenname <Weck das Tier in dir>




Der Gildenname ist gut =). Würde aber sogar zu Druiden passen (Feral).

Ich finde Okami sehr hübsch, was aber eigentlich etwas klischeehaft ist. Meiner würde am Ende sowieso etwas total unpassendes wie Xanthe oder Nyx bekommen.^^ Wenn mans aber genau nimmt wäre Nyx nicht einmal so unpassend. Schliesslich haben sie ja streng gesehen auch etwas mit Nacht zu tun.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> (...) Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr (...)


Muhahaha lol ^^ Echt nice xD ...

Für Schurken dann noch Shadowworg, Shâdowworg, Shâdówworg, Shadôwwôrg, Shádowwórg usw ^^ ...


----------



## xTony montana (17. November 2010)

hundaufzweibeine


----------



## Edanos (17. November 2010)

Hier mal ein paa Worg-Namen die mir gefallen würden und die ich als passend empfinde:

Azra
Theros
Norion
Rakani
Fortuno
Marthos
Amuun
Kartham


----------



## OH_Toni (17. November 2010)

Den GuudenLuuden nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Desoka (17. November 2010)

Wenn ich mir einen Worgen machen sollte wird er Weiblich und den wunderschönen 
Namen Brunhilde bekommen


----------



## Norua (17. November 2010)

Wie währs mit Flocky?


----------



## Dramidoc (17. November 2010)

Ich würde Luparo, Lupara oder einen richtig versnoppten englischen Namen nehmen wie McAllister, McHundigton oder so


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (17. November 2010)

Ich mag ja solche nahmen wie:

-* Cerberus* oder auch *Zerberus*, *Kerberos* (ist in der griechischen Mythologie der Höllenhund und Torhüter, der den Eingang zur Unterwelt bewacht

-* Upuaut* oder *Anubis* (stellten in der ägyptischen Mythologie die Totengötter an der Seite von Isis und Osiris dar)

-* Kali* ( frei übersetzt ''Die mit dem Wolfsgesicht'')

-* Geri* und *Freki* (die Begleiter von Odin (neben dessen Raben Hugin und Munin))

-* Ysengrin* (Germanischen Ursprungs ist auch die Figur des Werwolfs)

-* Lykaon* (der zur strafe von zeus in einen wolf verwandelt worden ist weiel er so ein tyrann war)

wie man vieleicht merkt mag ich götter geschichten und mythen ^^


----------



## campino76 (17. November 2010)

Beastieboy


----------



## Darknoreia (17. November 2010)

Ich finde für eine weibliche Worgen Hexe passt super:

Worgana


----------



## -cqwerty (17. November 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Rex. oder dahrtwolf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (17. November 2010)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Darknoreia  von morgana abgeleitet oder^^*
[/font]


----------



## Mograin (17. November 2010)

Für Worgen empfelich einfach normale Menschliche namen das da die Worgen Verfluchte Menschen sind^^


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

männlich:

- Mormann

- Roman

- Lycan

- Lucien

- Lurin

- Akrion

- Ragnar

- Njörd

- Beowulf


weiblich:

-Júlia

-Skvisa

-Devlin

-Leandra

-Lycansha


----------



## MediesTsu (17. November 2010)

Also meine Worgenmagierin wird defintiv den schönen Namen "Erdbeertorte" erhalten.... kann mir keiner was


----------



## neberion (17. November 2010)

Hundili !!!!! 

aber mein favorit, Dawg!


----------



## Akronymus (17. November 2010)

Da ich erstmal nicht vorhabe, einen Worg zu spielen: Hier meine Vorschläge für echte RP-Fans:

männliche Formen
Grav
Rufius
Greyback (für die Potterfans)
Rawvin
Warf
Vargan
Volkan (für die van Helsing-Fans)
Lykos, Lykan (von Lykantropie)
Therion (von Theriantropie)
Canis
Lupus

weibliche Formen:
Lykana (siehe oben)
Theria (siehe oben)
...

(PS: Ich bin kein Freund von Apostrophen oder Akzêntzéichèn)


----------



## Schiimon (17. November 2010)

Akronymus schrieb:


> Da ich erstmal nicht vorhabe, einen Worg zu spielen: Hier meine Vorschläge für echte RP-Fans:



Bitte, bittte lass es Ironie sein.
BTT:
Wolfenstein
Wolfzukowski
Worgame (<- knallhartes Wortspiel, mit dem neuen BG-Modus)


----------



## OnkelPle (17. November 2010)

O - M - G!!!

Wenn ich die Namen hier so lese, wird mir übel. Hasso! Brutus! Lassie!

Ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, das es Werwölfe sind, oder?

Gut, das Filmproduzenten in der Regel nicht so einfallslos sind. Ich stelle mir grade einen Horrorfilm vor, im dem Idefix massen an opfern verstümmelt, in dem er ihnen die Zehnägel ankaut oder die Pantoffeln zerfetzt! Grausig! *schüttel*

Das Niveau sinkt scheinbar rapide was die Namenswahl angeht. Als ich noch ein Kind war, musste man mit seiner Fantasie arbeiten! Aber inzwischen kann man sehen, was Jamba und 9Live so anrichten... Ich bin sprachlos... Gut, dass man die Namen auch ausblenden kann. Ich hab zum Start von WotLK eh schon nen Hals bekommen, weil jeder DK irgendwie Arthâs, Artas, Ahrthàs, Arrthas, Atas, Aarthas, Arttas, Artahs, Artaas oder Arthass oder aber Deathknight, Detknight, Deathnight, Detnight, Todesknight, Tôdesritter, Tôdesrítter, Todestitta, Deathritta, Deathritter, Detritter, oder Ultrâròxxór hieß!

Da bekomm ich Fußpilz von! Geht draußen spielen, macht euch Eiswürfel und schaut ihnen beim zittern zu oder macht sonst irgendwas sinniges! Lasst eure Fantasie mal n bissl spielen aber um Gottes willen lasst euch was sinniges einfallen!!!

Wär doch mal was!


Übertragung Ende!


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Akronymus schrieb:


> (PS: Ich bin kein Freund von Apostrophen oder Akzêntzéichèn)




Ist ja schön ung gut aber viele nordische Namen werden nunmal tatsächlich so geschrieben. Un nu?


----------



## MayoAmok (17. November 2010)

*Ysabeau* schrieb:


> Ist ja schön ung gut aber viele nordische Namen werden nunmal tatsächlich so geschrieben. Un nu?



Und viele russische Namen werden auf Kyrillisch geschrieben. 

Was haben die Gilneas-Worgen mit nordischen Namen zu tun?


Die meisten Sonderzeichen in WOW werden benutzt, weil die Spieler keinen Funken Fantasie haben und bereits vergebene Namen so zurechtbiegen müssen, dass man sie doch noch benutzen kann, eben vermittels dieser Zeichen. 

Manche sind auch einfach nur beknackt und denken, ihr Name wird mit einem Dach über dem A was besonderes. Vermehrt tauchen in letzter Zeit auch Gildennamen mit Sonderzeichen auf. Meist sind die Gildennamen dann auch noch so grenzdebil, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass es diesen Namen in der Form noch nicht gab, und so das oder die Sonderzeichen absolut unnötig waren. Aber Hauptsache ich hab nen beknackten Gildennamen....

Noch schlimmer sind dann noch die Leute, die was ganz spezielles sein wollen (hat ihnen früher auch ihre Mami immer gesagt) und diese Buchstaben benutzen, die man nur mit einer Zeichenkombination zustandebringt. Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Feralraider (17. November 2010)

Stream


----------



## Alcest (18. November 2010)

Mein strammer Worgen Mann wird den stolzen Namen

!!! GOORBUG!!

tragen!


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Worscht


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (18. November 2010)

evtl kams schon, aber
Bitch
past eig auch ganz gut
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitch


> *Bitch* ist in seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung das englische Wort für &#8222;Hündin&#8220;.


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Ich warte nur auf Namen wie Hund, Werwolf, Wehrwolf, Wolfi, Wolfgang, Wolf Wolf, Wolfer, usw.
Was ich nicht begreife warum dafuer ganze Threads aufgemacht werden.

Wie soll mein Goblin heissen? Wie nennt ihr euren Goblin? Goblinamen? Name des Goblins? Hat dein Goblin ein Name? Goblin - Name? (Bitte wahlweise mit Worg oder jeder beliebigen Rasse austauschen)

Ist es so schwer sich etwas auszudenken?

Das gleiche gilt uebrigens auch "Was soll ich spielen - Threads"


Hier --> Worgen Name Generator


----------



## Al_xander (18. November 2010)

Fidolin O_o


----------



## xFluppix (18. November 2010)

Worganfreeman,
ist nur leider zu lang :/


----------



## noozi (18. November 2010)

ich bin für wolle


----------



## Felix^^ (18. November 2010)

Wolfgang.


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wolfgang.



Das koennte dann auch eine Gilde bestehend aus Worgen sein


----------



## Aplizzier (18. November 2010)

Hmm. mir fällts nichts besseres ein als Worganspender


----------



## CarpoX (18. November 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> ...und weiter gehts...individuelle Namen für Worgen.
> 
> Worgen sind KEINE Hunde daher würde ich meinen Worg sicher nicht nach einem TV-Hund oder meinem eigenen Haustier benennen.
> Es bleiben "Menschen" die sich lediglich in Worgen verwandeln können.
> Daher ist ein ganz normaler Menschenname der simpel sein kann ganz ok.



Wobei man RP-technisch natürlich auch sowas wie einen worgischen "Spitznamen" für den Charakter auswählen kann, den sich jener, nachdem er sich mit seiner Verwandlung abgefunden hat, selbst gegeben hat, weil sein alter Menschen-Name einfach nicht mehr gepasst hat


----------



## Kartonics (18. November 2010)

worgina


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. November 2010)

worgasmus


----------



## Hoschie69 (18. November 2010)

Hier ist ein Link zu einem Wolf-Namen-Generator - da kann man sich zB seinen eigenen Namen auf wolfisch übersetzen lassen: LINK


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (18. November 2010)

Wolfsmaulzange
Bursawolfmodell
Schabrackenhyäne
Schafspelz


----------



## Damalsca (18. November 2010)

also ich hätte Chihuahua
Wau
Wauwau
Wuff
Wuff
Hund
Wolf
Katze
Wolfgang
Amadeus
Spongebob
Amerika
Afrika
Rot
Blau
Gelb
Grün
Weiß
Schwarz
Nightshaddow
Whiteshaddow


----------



## Arasouane (18. November 2010)

Möter...Halb Mensch, halb Köter. Und sein bester Freund.....


----------



## PuNkFaCe (18. November 2010)

Pferd


----------



## sauercrowd (18. November 2010)

hubschraubwolf, wookie


----------



## Captain Hero (18. November 2010)

Ganz klar!

"Pelzboy" - Der neue Superheld mit Plüsch


----------



## Plüschbâr (18. November 2010)

Mensch leute es gibt da nur einen...

Volksworgen


----------



## Fäntom1 (18. November 2010)

Weiß net obs den hier schon gab..
aber ich find WorgnFreeman ganz cool ^^


----------



## StarBlight (20. November 2010)

Doggystyle!


----------



## Patzer (20. November 2010)

Hach ja, hab mal Zeit genommen und den gesamten Thread durchgelesen. Ein Glück das noch keiner auf die Twilightsachen gekommen ist.
Vielleicht hab ich ja noch Glück und kann mir ja noch den Gildennamen "Team Jacob" sichern xD


----------



## schamiana (20. November 2010)

Fußhupe, Teppichratte, Flohzirkus, Pudel, etc.

nja, lustig wärs^^


----------



## frufoo (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> Varg, Várg, Vàrg, Vârg, Vargh, Várgh, Vàrgh, Vârgh, Warg, Wárg, Wàrg, Wârg, Wargh, Wárgh, Wàrgh, Wârh, Fenris, Fénris, Fènris, Fênris, Fenrís, Fénrís, Fènrís, Fênrís, Fenrìs, Fénrìs, Fènrìs, Fênrìs, Fenrîs, Fénrîs, Fènrîs, Fênrîs, Fenrìs, Fenrìs, Fenriz, Fénriz, Fènriz, Fênriz, Fenríz, Fénríz, Fènríz, Fênríz, Fenrìz, Fénrìz, Fènrìz, Fênrìz, Fenrîz, Fénrîz, Fènrîz, Fênrîz, Fenrir, Fénrir, Fènrir, Fênrir, Fenrír, Fénrír, Fènrír, Fênrír, Fenrìr, Fénrìr, Fènrìr, Fênrìr, Fenrîr, Fénrîr, Fènrîr, Fênrîr, Fenrìr, Fenrìr
> und
> ...



Wolfgang find ich cool


----------



## 50kaisa (20. November 2010)

Veilchen schrieb:


> KomissarRex



+ Wurstsemmel


----------



## Eversaydie (20. November 2010)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Bettvorleger...





naja ich glaube so nennen in zukunft hordler die knuffig aussehenden und trotzdem sofort abgeballerten worgen sobald cata draußen is. also wird zb haben auf unsrem server schon einen raid aufgestellt in den ersten tagen das anfangsgebiet zu invasieren, also alle mobs killn unso^^ xD wird sicher witzig
also ich bin für die bettvorleger


----------



## Tinaru (20. November 2010)

Mein Worgenschurke wird auf (Tatz)umaru hören


----------



## MayoAmok (20. November 2010)

Eversaydie schrieb:


> naja ich glaube so nennen in zukunft hordler die knuffig aussehenden und trotzdem sofort abgeballerten worgen sobald cata draußen is. also wird zb haben auf unsrem server schon einen raid aufgestellt in den ersten tagen das anfangsgebiet zu invasieren, also alle mobs killn unso^^ xD wird sicher witzig
> also ich bin für die bettvorleger



Haha, witzig. 

Auch wenn Euch beim Gedanken daran jetzt schon das Höschen feucht wird, könnt Ihr Eure Zeit jetzt schonmal sinnvoller verplanen. Ins Worgenstartgebiet kommen nur Worgen. 

Keine anderen Allianzspieler, und erst recht kein Raid aus Hordlern mit Unsinn im Kopf.


----------



## Lenay (20. November 2010)

...oder Flohzirkus...^^ xD


----------



## brotwaffel (20. November 2010)

Wadenbeißer oder Beinreammler!


----------



## Kuisito (20. November 2010)

Dárkwolf


----------



## Magistinus (20. November 2010)

Räudigerhund


----------



## Knallkörper (20. November 2010)

Namen für einen Worgen... hmm...

-Unrasiert
-Bettvorleger
-Worgzilla
-Worgman (kasetten und so)

Ich werde zwar keinen spielen, aber das sind die ersten gedanken dazu!


----------



## Dynamic (20. November 2010)

Trulla


----------



## Denami (20. November 2010)

furred =  mit Pelz besetzt schon reserviert ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (20. November 2010)

ich habe mir meinen schon gesichert  

Anubys (Anubis gabs den schon -_-)


----------



## Barkyo (20. November 2010)

also ich werd mir nen worgen priester und nen worgen mage machen und die werden fenda und vadras heißen 
ka obs zu worgen passt is mir aber auch ladde


----------



## thetob (20. November 2010)

hat schon einer Rotkäppchen?
oder chappi


----------



## Akamaki (20. November 2010)

Hab noch nen geilen Namen : Jacob xD


----------



## Icelemon (20. November 2010)

falscher tab


----------



## xTony montana (20. November 2010)

Königsmörder


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. November 2010)

Hati sollte noch ein mythologie fan wissen


----------



## komm11 (20. November 2010)

Ihr wisst das Worge Menschen namen haben müssten ? xD Aber sond Flaffi


----------



## Hordewikinger (20. November 2010)

Tinaru schrieb:


> Mein Worgenschurke wird auf (Tatz)umaru hören



ach ja die alten tenshu teile


----------



## *Ysabeau* (20. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Und viele russische Namen werden auf Kyrillisch geschrieben.
> 
> Was haben die Gilneas-Worgen mit nordischen Namen zu tun?
> 
> ...




Worgen haben doch Menschennamen,so wie ich gelesen habe. Also macht es zb Sinn einen Worgen Ragnar oder Skvísa zu nennen. Skvísa wird nun mal so geschrieben.

Dass viele "KiNdEr DiE sO ScHrEiBeN" ihren Namen irgendwelche Sonderzeichen verpassen müssen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Maleas (20. November 2010)

32 Seiten grausamer Hirntod! Meine Fresse, schlimmer gehts nimmer! Ich werde langsam zu alt für die heutige MMO Generation


----------



## Nocturne652 (20. November 2010)

Flohsack^^


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (20. November 2010)

Maleas schrieb:


> 32 Seiten grausamer Hirntod! Meine Fresse, schlimmer gehts nimmer! Ich werde langsam zu alt für die heutige MMO Generation



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ


----------



## merc91 (20. November 2010)

Maleas schrieb:


> 32 Seiten grausamer Hirntod! Meine Fresse, schlimmer gehts nimmer! Ich werde langsam zu alt für die heutige MMO Generation



da muss ich dir absolut zustimmen


----------



## Gleipnir (20. November 2010)

Nocturne652 schrieb:


> Flohsack^^



schmunzel


----------



## Schiimon (20. November 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> haben wir hier Programmierer, die einen Namensgenerator schreiben können?
> 
> 
> 1) push [Namen generieren]
> ...



this!


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (20. November 2010)

so ein mist wird hier geschrieben^^ nur ein namen war bisher cool


----------



## Bighorn (20. November 2010)

Bei den Namen wird es Tickets nur so hageln.


edit:
richtiger wären alte englische Namen die zu Landschaft und Baustiel gehören. Denn wie schon erwähnt wurde sind es immer noch Menschen.


----------



## Cantharion (20. November 2010)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Doggystyle!



Genial.


----------



## Tanqol (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich mach mal n paar vernüftige vorschläge^^. Am Besten inspiriert man sich an filmen wie Sweeney Todd, Merry Shallys Frankenstein oder auch Bram Stokers Dracula.

Forne weg währen da natürlich offensichtliche Nahmen wie Harker, Renfield, Carter, Turpin, Bamford, Barker oder Seward.

Da solche Nahmen natürlich warscheinlich innerhalb von 10 Minuten nach Catastart vergriffen sind und ihr warscheinlich die alten spielchen mit áàâ etc. nicht wollt findet man sicher noch einiges ähnliches (eventuell hilft auch ein Blick ins Londoner Telefonbuch oder einfach ind ie Harry Potter Bücher)

Male:
Aberony, Cromwel, Hatworth, Padginton, Pratchet, Melory, Ebenezer, Alister, Albin, Marthworth, Brickwall, Alford, Hartsock, Vecona;

Female:

Agnetha, Charese, Magreta, Arisa, Helena, Emilie (Emili, Emily), Lucina, Apnea, Agatha, etc.

Also kurz gesagt, alles was uhrig englisch wirkt (niederländisch passt manchmal auch ganz gut)

und hier noch n generator
http://www.wownamegenerator.com/warcraft-races/worgen


----------



## Eberhart (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab mir folgende Namen für meinen Worgen ausgedacht:

Fenrir
Silverraven
Gabriel
Bullseye (wenn ich mir nen Hunter machen sollte)^^


----------



## Coustic (11. Dezember 2010)

Also bitte so namen mit Death,Shadow oder sonst was sind erstens kindisch und zweitens öde weil fast jeder vollidiot mit so einem namen rumläuft vorallem kiddies (auf so namen geh ich immer als erstes in pvp, weil es auch meistens deppen sind ) naja wenn solltet ihr euch selber was einfallen lassen damit der name einzigartig wird


----------



## Luminesce (12. Dezember 2010)

Hotdog

Houdini

Beethoven


----------



## Assari (12. Dezember 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> haben wir hier Programmierer, die einen Namensgenerator schreiben können?
> 
> 
> 1) push [Namen generieren]
> ...



Epic THIS!!!


----------



## SASAgent (12. Dezember 2010)

Mhm was hier doch für komische Namen stehen wobei evtl auch 1-2 gute dabei sind meine DK Worgin heißt Aveline und meine Kriegerin Rynne


----------

